# oneofakinds random bike pix..



## oneofakind

WELL MIGHT AS WELL START THIS TOPIC I WILL POST PICS AS I TAKE THEM FROM CAR SHOWS OR JUSTRANDOM BIKE PICS THAT I TAKE... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

WELL I WILL START IT OFF WIT PICS OF MR. 559 BIKE


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

BULLETS "LIL MALDITO"


----------



## oneofakind

HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THE CARNALES UNIDS BENEFIT SHOW..BAKERSFIELD..
TRAFFIC B.C.


----------



## oneofakind

....MORE TRAFFIC B.C.


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice pics


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

A COUPLE OF MAJESTIC BIKES...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

LATIN WORLD B.C.


----------



## oneofakind

CARNALES UNIDOS B.C.


----------



## oneofakind

.....


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## 19jaquez84

:thumbsup: cool pix of some nice bikes


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## CE 707

nice pics bro


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

nice pics


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

Thanks tony.


----------



## MR.559

bad ass pics perro


----------



## oneofakind

just random bike pics... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

betto's laker bike from fresno bombs c.c... :0


----------



## oneofakind

559 kustoms bike...


----------



## oneofakind

some old pics from 2005... :0


----------



## oneofakind

...more from 2005...


----------



## oneofakind

"POISON"..MAN DOES ANYBODY NOT LIKE THIS BIKE..


----------



## oneofakind

"LIL HEARTBREAKER"..this bike is badddd....


----------



## oneofakind

WHY DONT MORE PEOPLE USE BMX FRAMES AS LOWRIDERS?...I PERSONALLY THINK ITS COOL...ITS DIFFERENT..


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 26 2010, 02:04 PM~18913886
> *bad ass pics perro
> *


THANKS BIG DOG.... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 26 2010, 12:59 PM~18913252
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one

nice pics, get down homie... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Oct 26 2010, 08:27 PM~18917627
> *nice pics, get down homie... :biggrin:
> *


 What up bullet...thanks homie I try....were u been at dog...


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Oct 26 2010, 04:28 PM~18914695
> *WHY DONT MORE PEOPLE USE BMX FRAMES AS LOWRIDERS?...I PERSONALLY THINK ITS COOL...ITS DIFFERENT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember when that bike looked like this and was called the riddler


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Oct 26 2010, 10:00 PM~18918675
> *I remember when that bike looked like this and was called the riddler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 What up big dave..yup renees had that bike for a minute...riddler was bad ass....


----------



## EL RAIDER

nice pics homie you got skills


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Oct 26 2010, 11:28 PM~18918995
> *What up big dave..yup renees had that bike for a minute...riddler was bad ass....
> *


What's up John how much wood you charge me to shoot my daughters quincenita in march pm me price


----------



## oneofakind

SOME MORE RANDOM BIKES....THESE R FROM VIEJITOES SHOW IN SAN JOSE I THINK IN 2006?


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

SOME SOCIOS B.C. BIKES..... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

LUXURIOUS B.C. BIKES....


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Oct 26 2010, 03:23 PM~18914642
> *"POISON"..MAN DOES ANYBODY NOT LIKE THIS BIKE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass pictures homie... thanks for posting them up


----------



## POISON 831

> HaHa one of my first bikes


----------



## oneofakind

> HaHa one of my first bikes
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP CARLOS HOW U BEEN HOMIE...
Click to expand...


----------



## oneofakind

HERE SOME FROM THE TULARE SHOW EARLIER THIS YEAR....


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

keep those bad ass pics coming


----------



## oneofakind

HERE SOM PICS FROM MY AZ TRIP TO A CAR SOW IN FORT MCDOWELL AZ... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

HERE SOME BADD ASS 16'...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

this is like my favorite topic now!


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 30 2010, 08:48 PM~18949886
> *this is like my favorite topic now!
> *


LOL...THANKS GLAD I HAVE SOMEWHERE TO POST ALL THESE PICS...GOTS TONS MORE TO POST...A LITTLE AT ATIME... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

HERE SOME 26' BIKES....


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Oct 30 2010, 08:23 PM~18949746
> *HERE SOME BADD ASS 16'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## oneofakind

I REALLY LIKE THESE TWO BAD ASS.. :0


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

HOW ABOUT SOME BAD ASS 12' BIKES... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

HERES TWO FOR ALL YOU RAIDER FANS....  .


----------



## oneofakind

SOME MORE RANDOM BIKE PICS.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

TTT


----------



## KABEL

:drama:


----------



## oneofakind

how about some girls frames...i like these.... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## MR.559

Welcome to the fam homie


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 4 2010, 03:05 PM~18986303
> *Welcome to the fam homie
> *


 :thumbsup: whats up GILLY..


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by oneofakind+Nov 1 2010, 01:54 PM~18960205-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-oneofakind_@Nov 1 2010, 01:58 PM~18960234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this the same forks and handle bars?


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 5 2010, 12:29 AM~18991756
> *is this the same forks and handle bars?
> *


 Yes they are the same guy built both these bikes..from what I know he kept the parts and sold the frame of lil devil to tony o....


----------



## oneofakind

Just found some more pics from. 2005,2006..will post em later or tomorrow....


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 5 2010, 12:07 AM~18991976
> *Yes they are the same guy built both these bikes..from what I know he kept the parts and sold the frame of lil devil to tony o....
> *


----------



## oneofakind

USO B.C LINE UP...


----------



## oneofakind

TOMBSTONE AND PROFFESOR X..... :0


----------



## oneofakind

OLDIES B.C ....IN VEGAS


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

HOW ABOUT SOME BABY TRIKES.... :0


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## POISON 831

:wave:


----------



## oneofakind

HOW ABOUT SOME PEDAL CARS...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 8 2010, 03:52 PM~19018204
> *:wave:
> *


 Whats up homie....how u been..


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

nice picture's


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Nov 8 2010, 09:07 PM~19021081
> *nice picture's
> *


THANKS HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

HERS THREE OF MY FAVORITE BIKES.... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

THIS ONES BADD ASS TOO. :0


----------



## oneofakind

CLOWN CONFUSION NOW THIS BIKE IS SICK..... :0


----------



## oneofakind

THESE TWO BIKES R PRETTY CLEAN TO .....


----------



## KABEL




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Oct 25 2010, 01:58 PM~18904393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 8 2010, 07:39 PM~19020243
> *Whats up homie....how u been..
> *


Been good homie just working haha i was gone for a while ... how u been??


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

sorry for the shitty pictures flash is not my best friend :angry: but i have these rims that the guy that i bought them off of said that he originilly bought them back in 1992 that soposly they were hand made i just want to know about these rims but on the coaster arm its says lowrider in bold then says bycicle in cursive underneeth it i couldent find any better topic so i decieded with this one sorry :happysad:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

i like this very nice  




> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 9 2010, 08:47 PM~19029829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 9 2010, 08:54 PM~19029904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## oneofakind

TOP DOGS BIKE CLUB..... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

....MORE TOP DOGS...


----------



## oneofakind

RANDOM BIKES WITH BLACKED OUT BORDERS..... :0


----------



## oneofakind

THE TOP TWO BIKES IN THE 16' STREET CATAGORY....WICH IS YOUR FAVORITE....I KNOW WICH ONE I LIKE.... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## KABEL

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 12 2010, 11:53 AM~19052517
> *THE TOP TWO BIKES IN THE 16' STREET CATAGORY....WICH IS YOUR FAVORITE....I KNOW WICH ONE I LIKE.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one!!!!


----------



## oneofakind

WAS BORED SO I MADE THESE COLLAGES.... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

HERE SOME PICS FROM A SMALL LOCAL CAR SHOW HERE IN FRESNO.....

TOP DOGS BIKE CLUB...


----------



## oneofakind

MINI IMPRESSIONS BIKE CLUB REPPIN..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

...SOME MORE MINI IMPRESSION BIKE CLUB RIDES...


----------



## oneofakind

HERES OG LUPE'S CRUISER....


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

wow those collages are bad ass!!!!!


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 15 2010, 04:11 PM~19074944
> *wow those collages are bad ass!!!!!
> *


THANKS BRO..I WAS HELLA BORED.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

When we get pics of topdogs newest r.r bike




> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 15 2010, 03:27 PM~19075077
> *THANKS BRO..I WAS HELLA BORED.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 15 2010, 04:36 PM~19075165
> *When we get pics of topdogs newest r.r bike
> *


IM GUNNA WAIT FOR IT TO GET CLEANED UP..OR SHOULD I POST PICS OF THE WAY I GOT IT...? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

WELL HERE IT FELLAS MY SONS NEW TOY..THIS BIKE WAS BUILT IN 1996 BY ONE OF MY BEST FRIENDS U GUYS MIGHT KNOW HIM HE BUILT "THE YELLOW JACKET" 64' IMPALA...THIS PIC WAS TAKES SATURDAY...IT STILL HAS ALL THE PARTS THAT WERE ON IT IN 96' THIS BIKE BIKE WAS SHOWN AT THE SACRAMENTO SUPER SHOW AND THE LAST LA SUPER SHOW..ITS GETTING CLEANED UP POLISHES THE WORKS.. IM THINKIN OF SHOWING IT LIKE IT IS..THEN DO SOME UP GRADS NEXT YEAR...WHAT DO U THINK...


----------



## oneofakind

THE LAST TIME THIS BIKE WAS SHOWN WAS IN 1998... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 15 2010, 05:08 PM~19075445
> *WELL HERE IT FELLAS MY SONS NEW TOY..THIS BIKE WAS BUILT IN 1996 BY ONE OF MY BEST FRIENDS U GUYS MIGHT KNOW HIM HE BUILT "THE YELLOW JACKET" 64' IMPALA...THIS PIC WAS TAKES SATURDAY...IT STILL HAS ALL THE PARTS THAT WERE ON IT IN 96' THIS BIKE BIKE WAS SHOWN AT THE SACRAMENTO SUPER SHOW AND THE LAST LA SUPER SHOW..ITS GETTING CLEANED UP POLISHES THE WORKS.. IM THINKIN OF SHOWING IT LIKE IT IS..THEN DO SOME UP GRADS NEXT YEAR...WHAT DO U THINK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.559

drop It off At My House Ill Clean It Up For U




> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 15 2010, 04:08 PM~19075445
> *WELL HERE IT FELLAS MY SONS NEW TOY..THIS BIKE WAS BUILT IN 1996 BY ONE OF MY BEST FRIENDS U GUYS MIGHT KNOW HIM HE BUILT "THE YELLOW JACKET" 64' IMPALA...THIS PIC WAS TAKES SATURDAY...IT STILL HAS ALL THE PARTS THAT WERE ON IT IN 96' THIS BIKE BIKE WAS SHOWN AT THE SACRAMENTO SUPER SHOW AND THE LAST LA SUPER SHOW..ITS GETTING CLEANED UP POLISHES THE WORKS.. IM THINKIN OF SHOWING IT LIKE IT IS..THEN DO SOME UP GRADS NEXT YEAR...WHAT DO U THINK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 15 2010, 05:16 PM~19075519
> *THE LAST TIME THIS BIKE WAS SHOWN WAS IN 1998... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow havent seen that bike in years


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 15 2010, 06:56 PM~19076418
> *drop It off At My House Ill Clean It Up For U
> *


 Yeh but will I ever get it back...lol


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 15 2010, 07:02 PM~19076476
> *wow  havent seen that bike in years
> *


 Yup its been a long time..now it will be in the top dog b.c. Lineup...


----------



## most-hated-64

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 15 2010, 07:34 PM~19076750
> *Yup its been a long time..now it will be in the top dog b.c. Lineup...
> *


Nice bike you got there.... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by most-hated-64_@Nov 15 2010, 08:11 PM~19077256
> *Nice bike you got there.... :biggrin:
> *


 Thanks..not a bad starting point...lol...thanks shane it will be in good hands....


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 15 2010, 06:08 PM~19075445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass bike bro I like the crank,handle bars and sissy bars


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 15 2010, 09:54 PM~19078634
> *badass bike bro I like the crank,handle bars and sissy bars
> *


 Thanks big dave..shane made sissy bars and handlebars..my sons excited about it...


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 15 2010, 04:23 PM~19074473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that came out tight bro thank you


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 15 2010, 10:40 PM~19079192
> *that came out tight breo thank you
> *


 Thanks bro...i was just messin around.


----------



## EL RAIDER

dammmmmmm bad ass pics and bikes


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 15 2010, 03:30 PM~19074524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: thanks homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 16 2010, 07:22 PM~19086440
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup: thanks homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 What up carlos..glad u like.....


----------



## oneofakind

HERES SOMETHIN FOR SOCIOS B.C.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 17 2010, 04:23 PM~19094498
> *HERES SOMETHIN FOR SOCIOS B.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



came out niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 16 2010, 12:27 AM~19079645
> *Thanks bro...i was just messin around.
> *


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 15 2010, 03:28 PM~19074505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: tight...


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Nov 17 2010, 09:43 PM~19097715
> *:thumbsup: tight...
> *


 What up bullet....


----------



## KABEL




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

HERES SOME PICS OF MY SONS BIKE I TOOK TODAY..
"ROAD RUNNERS RESURRECTION"..IN THIS CONDITION AFTER 14YEARS IN THE CLOSET... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## 75MarkIV559

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 15 2010, 05:08 PM~19075445
> *WELL HERE IT FELLAS MY SONS NEW TOY..THIS BIKE WAS BUILT IN 1996 BY ONE OF MY BEST FRIENDS U GUYS MIGHT KNOW HIM HE BUILT "THE YELLOW JACKET" 64' IMPALA...THIS PIC WAS TAKES SATURDAY...IT STILL HAS ALL THE PARTS THAT WERE ON IT IN 96' THIS BIKE BIKE WAS SHOWN AT THE SACRAMENTO SUPER SHOW AND THE LAST LA SUPER SHOW..ITS GETTING CLEANED UP POLISHES THE WORKS.. IM THINKIN OF SHOWING IT LIKE IT IS..THEN DO SOME UP GRADS NEXT YEAR...WHAT DO U THINK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BAD!!! dont make me bust out Spanish Eyes out of retirement lol.. shane called me up today .. bike still looks in good shape..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 19 2010, 05:01 PM~19113123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still looks good


----------



## bullet one

:0 looks badd ass my dog








> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 19 2010, 04:52 PM~19113074
> *HERES SOME PICS OF MY SONS BIKE I TOOK TODAY..
> "ROAD RUNNERS RESURRECTION"..IN THIS CONDITION AFTER 14YEARS IN THE CLOSET... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 18 2010, 06:35 PM~19104537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanx for the pic I'll take the poster size pic of this one no rush though I'll get in two weeks with my next check


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 19 2010, 05:52 PM~19113074
> *HERES SOME PICS OF MY SONS BIKE I TOOK TODAY..
> "ROAD RUNNERS RESURRECTION"..IN THIS CONDITION AFTER 14YEARS IN THE CLOSET... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro for being that old


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 19 2010, 05:52 PM~19113074
> *HERES SOME PICS OF MY SONS BIKE I TOOK TODAY..
> "ROAD RUNNERS RESURRECTION"..IN THIS CONDITION AFTER 14YEARS IN THE CLOSET... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ay John that's a nice pic.do you know tawl cause I see you throw up alot of his work on that other topic


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Oct 25 2010, 02:54 PM~18904346
> *WELL I WILL START IT OFF WIT PICS OF MR. 559 BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yo That Bike Is Fucking Sick Homie!!!!!!! :0 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Oct 25 2010, 03:01 PM~18904418
> *BULLETS "LIL MALDITO"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad Ass Bike..... :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64

*Damn Homies There Are Some Nice,Beautiful,Good Ass Paint Jobs And Crazy Ass Bike I Like Them All Nice Work To All The Homies In The Bike Game.......* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 20 2010, 01:41 AM~19116172
> *Ay John that's a nice pic.do you know tawl cause I see you throw up alot of his work on that other topic
> *


 What up dave yup ive known tawl along time that's my homie from lords crew fresno...


----------



## oneofakind

TTT


----------



## oneofakind

Looking for bikes In the 559 to takes pics of and surronding areas..hit me up if intrested......


----------



## oneofakind

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

Gunna try and be at the streetlow show in la this weekend...anbody else gunna be there.....


----------



## oneofakind

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY LAYITLOW HOMIES....


----------



## oneofakind

TTT...I WANNA TAKE SOME PICS...HATE THIS WEATHER...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 20 2010, 12:23 PM~19118118
> *What up dave yup ive known tawl along time that's my homie from lords crew fresno...
> *


I have a couple of Bikes they will be out at the Malaga show.....See u there Homie. :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 27 2010, 08:21 PM~19178507
> *I have a couple of Bikes they will be out at the Malaga show.....See u there Homie. :biggrin:
> *


 Coo. See u there brotha..its been a while since we kicked it...


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 27 2010, 05:07 PM~19177118
> *TTT...I WANNA TAKE SOME PICS...HATE THIS WEATHER...
> *


whats up john...


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Nov 28 2010, 11:12 AM~19182158
> *whats up john...
> *


 What up bullet...


----------



## oneofakind

HERES AN UPDATED TOP DOGS COLLAGE... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

ELITE B.C. NOR CAL... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

CHILDHOOD DREAMS B.C....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 29 2010, 03:43 PM~19191833
> *HERES AN UPDATED TOP DOGS COLLAGE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY PICS. OF THE BIKE ON THE TOP RIGHT CORNER. 
:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 29 2010, 03:51 PM~19191912
> *ANY PICS. OF THE BIKE ON THE TOP RIGHT CORNER.
> :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


YEAH WILL POST SOME LATER... :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 29 2010, 03:54 PM~19191931
> *YEAH WILL POST SOME LATER... :biggrin:
> *


Hurry up :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 29 2010, 04:43 PM~19191833
> *HERES AN UPDATED TOP DOGS COLLAGE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KABEL




----------



## oneofakind

RENEE'S (SHOWTIME CHROME)"MASTERMIND"


----------



## oneofakind

RENEE'S "SHOWSTOPPER".(THIS WAS THE RIDDLER AT ONE POINT... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

LIL BULLETS "LIL MALDITO" 1 AND 2... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Clown Confusion

nice wares mine lol


----------



## oneofakind

"DOGGYSTLYE"....


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONES NEW LOOK DEC.12 AT THE TO DRIVE... :0


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

"CLOWN CONFUTION" OVER THE YEARS".... :0


----------



## KABEL

nice pic's


----------



## Bluegrass

Nice pics, man


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by Bluegrass_@Dec 1 2010, 06:11 PM~19213118
> *Nice pics, man
> *


 Thanks homie....


----------



## tequilagold2

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Oct 30 2010, 08:07 PM~18949682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet bike i did for my nephew :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Oct 30 2010, 09:11 PM~18949703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks like this trike from hella years ago from majestics


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

See you there :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

WELL WAS HELLA BORED NEEDED TO TAKE SOME PICS..LOL..SO I TOK MY SONS BIKE FOR RID AROUND FRESNO TO SOME OF MY HOMIES HOT SPOTS TO TAKE SOME PICS...
THE PRODUCTION DONE BY LORD DRANE,TAWL AND AERO... :biggrin:


----------



## JDMlolo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=572703

check the link pa, philly area


----------



## oneofakind

.....


----------



## oneofakind

.....


----------



## oneofakind

HERES ANOTHER PRODUCTION DONE BY PAR..PESO..GTL CREW.... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

..... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

PIECE DONE BY LORD TIMBER.... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

.... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

...PIECE DONE BY SWEAR AND COYOTE DONE BY KNISTT..GTL CREW...


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Dec 9 2010, 02:50 PM~19285530
> *...PIECE DONE BY SWEAR AND COYOTE DONE BY KNISTT..GTL CREW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




damn they still around  GTL CHB :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 9 2010, 06:34 PM~19286937
> *damn they still around   GTL CHB :biggrin:
> *


 yup yup GTL still going strong in fresno....they got like 10 free walls in the N.O.......


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Looking good John


----------



## oneofakind

PICS FR :biggrin: OM THE TOY DRIVE BIKE SHOW....


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Avitar Pic


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 11 2010, 06:34 PM~19303355
> *Avitar Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE...YUP NEW AVI PIC....GOOD TIMES TODAY RITCHIE....THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT....


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Dec 11 2010, 06:40 PM~19303391
> *NICE...YUP NEW AVI PIC....GOOD TIMES TODAY RITCHIE....THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT....
> *


no shit homie cant wait for next year so we can road trip together..... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 11 2010, 06:47 PM~19303447
> *no shit homie cant wait for next year so we can road trip together..... :biggrin:
> *


YUP SOUNDS GOOD...DO WE HAVE TO TAKE 'CHICKEN JUICE'...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Dec 11 2010, 06:54 PM~19303505
> *YUP SOUNDS GOOD...DO WE HAVE TO TAKE 'CHICKEN JUICE'...LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Sure why not


----------



## oneofakind

A COUPLE MORE OF MY SONS BIKE BEFORE IT GETS REDONE...


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Dec 11 2010, 05:54 PM~19303505
> *YUP SOUNDS GOOD...DO WE HAVE TO TAKE 'CHICKEN JUICE'...LOL :biggrin:
> *


no DICKHEAD!!


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 13 2010, 09:30 PM~19320003
> *no DICKHEAD!!
> *


 Com on jerome u know ur in...lol jusr playin wit u....lol


----------



## momoparman

Very sweet rides.......some of these are nicer than most cars I see at shows.

Here is a couple of my boy's ride....it's ratty compared to these but it goes 25 mph and it's a blast!

Keep the creativity flowin :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## malicioso

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## malicioso

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

TTT...


----------



## KABEL

bad ass bike is it good on the gas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## momoparman

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Dec 16 2010, 11:55 PM~19349093
> *bad ass bike is it good on the gas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I don't know.....we rode it all summer and I had to drain most of the gas out for the winter :biggrin:

Crazy to ride at speed....front end is a bit shakey :wow: 

Almost face planted on the highway last summer......big men and little kids bikes don't mix :uh: :biggrin: 

Highway is in the country....not much traffic....thank god


----------



## oneofakind

TOP DOGS BIKE CLUB...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Jan 12 2011, 11:14 AM~19574542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## oneofakind

FOUND THIS OLD FOLDING BIKE..THE WHEELS,SEAT,FENDERS,HANDLEBARS..WERE NO GOOD HAD SOME PARTS LAYING AROUND AND BOUGHT A SEAT...THRU IT TOGETHER FOR MY SON TO RIDE AROUND ON.. :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Badass93

i have used a similar frame to build my bike,if you have lot of motivation... :biggrin: :
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=badass2wheeler
Before:








After:


----------



## oneofakind

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup:


----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## oneofakind

DAMN ITS BEEN A MINUTE SINCE I POSTED PIXS...SHOWS STARTING SOON..CANT WAIT TO TRY OUT THE NEW CAMERA...


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Mar 3 2011, 03:48 PM~20008899
> *DAMN ITS BEEN A MINUTE SINCE I POSTED PIXS...SHOWS STARTING SOON..CANT WAIT TO TRY OUT THE NEW CAMERA...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Mar 3 2011, 04:48 PM~20008899
> *DAMN ITS BEEN A MINUTE SINCE I POSTED PIXS...SHOWS STARTING SOON..CANT WAIT TO TRY OUT THE NEW CAMERA...
> *


i want pics... :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 4 2011, 11:31 AM~20014670
> *i want pics... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## oneofakind

DAMN CANT WAIT FOR SHOWS...THIS WEATHER FUCKUN EVERYTHING UP...PICS COMIN SOON....!!!


----------



## dave_st23

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Mar 3 2011, 05:48 PM~20008899
> *DAMN ITS BEEN A MINUTE SINCE I POSTED PIXS...SHOWS STARTING SOON..CANT WAIT TO TRY OUT THE NEW CAMERA...
> *


Is that the camera you broke at the quincenita lol


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@Mar 24 2011, 10:15 PM~20174841
> *Is that the camera you broke at the quincenita lol
> *


 Yeah u will see the cost of damages on ur bill...


----------



## Est.1979

this is the one i like


----------



## dave_st23

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Mar 24 2011, 11:39 PM~20175117
> *Yeah u will see the cost of damages on ur bill...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@Mar 24 2011, 10:46 PM~20175224
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 When u gunna let me take pics of lady killa...weathers perfect...


----------



## UCETAH

GREAT WORK!

ITS NICE TO SEE PHOTOGRAPHERS SUCH AS YOURSELF KEEPING THE LOWRIDER BIKE SEEN ALIVE..


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Jan 12 2011, 10:14 AM~19574542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 7 2011, 03:38 PM~20284763
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 THANKS...IT LOOK A LITTLE DIFFERENT NOW CLEANED IT UP...ALL CHROME NO GOLD...WILL POST PICS SOON AS COMPUTER IS FIXED....


----------



## dave_st23

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 7 2011, 04:44 PM~20284795
> *THANKS...IT LOOK A LITTLE DIFFERENT NOW CLEANED IT UP...ALL CHROME NO GOLD...WILL POST PICS SOON AS COMPUTER IS FIXED....
> *











That will $20 for posters if your interested John lol


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@Apr 7 2011, 07:07 PM~20286270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will $20 for posters if your interested John lol
> *


 How we trade I will make u some custom parts...lol


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@Apr 7 2011, 07:07 PM~20286270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dats a clean bike...i notice da difrentces....


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@Apr 7 2011, 07:07 PM~20286270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will $20 for posters if your interested John lol
> *


looks good td all day


----------



## oneofakind

Pic from my phone..


----------



## oneofakind

. Pic with new seat...


----------



## Clown Confusion

looks good whit upgraded parts


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 13 2011, 08:37 AM~20327779
> *looks good whit upgraded parts
> *


Thanks mikey hopefully it will have new parts for yur show..should have em back by then...


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 13 2011, 10:11 AM~20328464
> *Thanks mikey hopefully it will have new parts for yur show..should have em back by then...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 13 2011, 07:45 AM~20327427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pic with new seat...
> *



:worship: :worship:


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 13 2011, 12:12 PM~20329381
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks Jess, it's nothing compared to your bike...!


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 13 2011, 07:45 AM~20327427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pic with new seat...
> *


----------



## LowMama

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 13 2011, 07:45 AM~20327427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pic with new seat...
> *


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## kajumbo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: sick bikes n pix homie


----------



## dave_st23

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 21 2011, 04:53 PM~20391181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pepe said he'll take a copy of this one


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 21 2011, 04:21 PM~20391384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:boink:


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Apr 21 2011, 04:04 PM~20391265
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: sick bikes n pix homie
> *


Thanks homie...


----------



## oneofakind

> :boink:
> [/quote
> Thanks...!


----------



## mr.casper

wish u was down here in md so u can take pics of my trike u take god pics


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## 55800

great pics bro :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## bullet one

nice pics


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Gunna post pics from streetlow salinas.....


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## MR.559




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## MR.559

new gen Topdogs


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## -GT- RAY

Wow.!!
Nice pictures


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: nice topic!!! gr8 pics!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 22 2011, 08:22 PM~20399455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunna post pics from streetlow salinas.....
> *


WOW.
NOW THATS SOMETHING DIFFERENT. 
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Blue94cady

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 25 2011, 02:13 PM~20416450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My lil boy car thanks for the pic :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## MR.559

love this trike! any pics of the credit board
 



> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 26 2011, 03:24 PM~20425466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 22 2011, 09:51 PM~20400101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thx for the pic


----------



## dave_st23

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 26 2011, 11:07 PM~20428787
> *love this trike! any pics of the credit board
> 
> *


Here you go gill


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 28 2011, 06:18 PM~20442826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dave_st23

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 28 2011, 08:45 PM~20443581
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@Apr 28 2011, 08:11 PM~20443804
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


THAT BIKE IS F'KN CLEAN.
MAKES ME WANT TO FINISH MINE.


----------



## dave_st23

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 28 2011, 09:12 PM~20443825
> *THAT BIKE IS F'KN CLEAN.
> MAKES ME WANT TO FINISH MINE.
> *


He's not done yet more parts comming soon


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@Apr 28 2011, 08:20 PM~20443897
> *He's not done yet more parts comming soon
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

racking in those trophys! congrats on the winns this weekend  




> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 1 2011, 08:16 PM~20463010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 1 2011, 10:49 PM~20463836
> *racking in those trophys! congrats on the winns this weekend
> *


Thanks big dog ..just Trying to rep for my club....TD..!


----------



## Est.1979

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 1 2011, 09:24 PM~20463102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the pic..thanks... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 1 2011, 09:14 PM~20462984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice pictures champ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I was good nice meeting u in person bro, congrats on ur win :biggrin: :biggrin: 

C u @ the next show........ & ur new member "crackhead"....................lol!!!!


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 2 2011, 12:51 PM~20467631
> *Nice pictures champ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I was good nice meeting u in person bro, congrats on ur win :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> C u @ the next show........ & ur new member "crackhead"....................lol!!!!
> *


Yeah it was cool meeting u guys... And to see your new Visalia chapter that crackhead started...lol


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Here some pics from invasion car show Fresno....!


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 2 2011, 01:57 PM~20468085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good big dog!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Clown Confusion

U guys ready for the socios show i added a 16 '' class s,m,f 1st - 2nd- 3rd


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 2 2011, 08:30 PM~20471386
> *U guys ready for the socios show i added a 16 '' class s,m,f 1st - 2nd- 3rd
> *


Yupp we planning on being there...!


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 2 2011, 08:23 PM~20471933
> *Yupp we planning on being there...!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY

:thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Nice pictures.!!!!


----------



## KABEL

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 1 2011, 09:19 PM~20463048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a bro can frame the pic on my bike (spellbound) like your work thankz :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 2 2011, 03:59 PM~20468945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## oneofakind

Not Lowrider bikes but bikes...went to half way run today saw some sick bikes...these are just like our bikes..chrome..kandy paint ...murals....custom wheels...!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

All pics for sale 12x18 $15 shipped....20x30 $30 shipped..pm me if interested...!


----------



## dave_st23

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 7 2011, 10:49 PM~20505634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Lowrider bikes but bikes...went to half way run today saw some sick bikes...these are just like our bikes..chrome..kandy paint ...murals....custom wheels...!
> *


To tell you the truth I get alot of inspiration from these bikes keep your pics comming good work


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

i


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## dave_st23

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 9 2011, 08:08 PM~20517564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU ONE. IF YOU GO TO VEGAS ILL SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## TonyO

Great pics brother I can't wait to see my first lowrider bike, Wicked Ride, next :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Well that's it for tonight..more pics tomorrow have like 160 pics of bike and pedal cars from Phoenix show...Hope you guys enjoy them as much as I enjoyed takin them...!


----------



## Est.1979

cant wait...and congrats on the win :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@May 17 2011, 09:15 PM~20574989
> *cant wait...and congrats on the win :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 17 2011, 09:34 PM~20575154
> *X2
> *


x928


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

TIGHT PICS BRO, KEEP THEM COMING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 18 2011, 06:50 AM~20574756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you do a poster sized one I'm sure he'd buy it and this is the best shot with no people in the background


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 1 2010, 03:56 PM~18960219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A POSTER SIZE?


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 18 2011, 08:27 PM~20581794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic  i did the engraving on this bike :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st23

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 18 2011, 08:12 PM~20581661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are some bad ass murals


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 18 2011, 06:58 PM~20581555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS TRIKE DESERVES THE TITLE.


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## AZKLIQUER

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 18 2011, 07:21 PM~20581727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's my son's bike :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 18 2011, 07:23 PM~20581756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My other son's bike :biggrin: gotta get some more stuff done for them


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## azteca de oro

Good pic.


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: always nice to roll down from the first to the last page
 luv this topic
:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2011, 02:55 PM~20587283
> *:biggrin: always nice to roll down from the first to the last page
> luv this topic
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie that's why I do it..!..gotta give love to the bikes to...!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 19 2011, 02:56 PM~20587294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK!!!! :wow:


----------



## KIPPY

:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 19 2011, 10:52 AM~20584977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 19 2011, 07:57 PM~20589507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur in the same class as sugar rush


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 19 2011, 07:58 PM~20589513
> *ur in the same class as sugar rush
> *


Yea I know can't wait to compete with you ....Sugar Rush is clean as he'll...see u next weekend...!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 19 2011, 08:02 PM~20589541
> *Yea I know can't wait to compete with you ....Sugar Rush is clean as he'll...see u next weekend...!
> *


to bad i cant compete at my show lol


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 19 2011, 08:04 PM~20589558
> *to bad i cant compete at my show lol
> *


Lucky for me...lol


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by oneofakind+May 19 2011, 09:39 PM~20590457-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-oneofakind_@May 19 2011, 09:49 PM~20590540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 19 2011, 08:51 PM~20590559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My old bike  dam I miss it :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by oneofakind+May 19 2011, 08:18 PM~20589696-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 09:35 PM~20590426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 09:39 PM~20590457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-oneofakind_@May 19 2011, 09:51 PM~20590559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I painted these :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 20 2011, 01:39 AM~20591547
> *I painted these  :biggrin:
> *


Those pics would look real nice hanging in your shop...and a pic of childsplay....!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## EL RAIDER

great pics


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 20 2011, 05:54 AM~20591662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## oneofakind

Her some pics from summer festival Carnales Unidos Fresno Show...I start with TopDogs B.C.....!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 23 2011, 12:59 PM~20611443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still one of my favorites. :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

In 2 Deep bike club


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Fresno bombs trike


----------



## oneofakind

OG's Trike "This is how we do it on the Westside"


----------



## oneofakind

Legacy c.c. Trike...!


----------



## oneofakind

Some of you might remember this frame "Spanish Eyes"..from Eastside b.c. Back in the 90's...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Childhood dreams were in the house...!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Here some more pix from the Phoenix show...!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 23 2011, 03:27 PM~20612366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice color.


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one

happy birthday homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

More pics coming soon...!


----------



## oneofakind

Went to a small show today...Congrats to Billy the kid 1st place 2wheel custom..


----------



## oneofakind

This bike took 2nd place...beat me all they had was 1st and 2nd


----------



## oneofakind

First show with my. New jusdeez forks...?


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

More parts getting chromer right now...what do u guys think...!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Est.1979

dang hommie..that bike is tight..


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

oneofakind said:


>


i dont see how u didnt winn cuz dam thoes forks r tight!


----------



## oneofakind

Est.1979 said:


> dang hommie..that bike is tight..


Thanks homie I appreciate it...!


----------



## oneofakind

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> i dont see how u didnt winn cuz dam thoes forks r tight!


Thanks homie I guess the judge doesn't like the roadrunner..o well u win some u lose some..I had a good time there...!


----------



## oneofakind

Can anybody tell me how a judge determines If a bike is unrideable...what makes it unrideable...?


----------



## lilmikew86

pedals hit the floor probably or maybe when they have too much junk in the trunk and can't have a rider on it at all


----------



## Esoteric

oneofakind said:


> Can anybody tell me how a judge determines If a bike is unrideable...what makes it unrideable...?


if it doesnt look rideable it probably isnt. LRM is pretty laxed on their rules as far as that goes but most smaller shows depending on the judges they all interpret that rule differently.

but for sho the roadrunner isnt rideable, at least with that down crown it isnt


----------



## lilmikew86

oneofakind said:


>


It would be cool if the sissybar was the coyote trying to get at the roadrunner


----------



## oneofakind

Already done just waiting for the chrome shop..other jusdeez parts comin soon...!


----------



## lilmikew86

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

lilmikew86 said:


> It would be cool if the sissybar was the coyote trying to get at the roadrunner





oneofakind said:


> Already done just waiting for the chrome shop..other jusdeez parts comin soon...!


----------



## bullet one

oneofakind said:


>


Looks good homie


----------



## KIPPY

oneofakind said:


> More parts getting chromer right now...what do u guys think...!


looks good


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking good bro


----------



## oneofakind

L


Clown Confusion said:


> looking good bro


thanks mikey I still have alot to do with it ....'


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

oneofakind said:


> More parts getting chromer right now...what do u guys think...!


ALL JUDGES C IT DIFFERENT BRO, U WERE ROBBED:thumbsdown: 
ROADRUNNER LOOKS TIGHT BRO:thumbsup:
IT WAS COOL KICKIN IT ON SATURDAY CHAMP, C U @ THE NEXT SHOW


----------



## Clown Confusion

i win all the time and clown confusion spocket is on the ground they just hateing on ur bike bro maybe the judge is one of ur comps


----------



## Esoteric

BILLY_THE_KID said:


> ALL JUDGES C IT DIFFERENT BRO, U WERE ROBBED:thumbsdown:
> ROADRUNNER LOOKS TIGHT BRO:thumbsup:
> IT WAS COOL KICKIN IT ON SATURDAY CHAMP, C U @ THE NEXT SHOW


 maybe the guy was a tom and jerry fan and hated the roadrunner and coyote


----------



## Est.1979

oneofakind said:


> Thanks homie I guess the judge doesn't like the roadrunner..o well u win some u lose some..I had a good time there...!


a true rider...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Est.1979

Clown Confusion said:


> i win all the time and clown confusion spocket is on the ground they just hateing on ur bike bro maybe the judge is one of ur comps


the Favor...V.O.


----------



## oneofakind

Thanks fellas I ain't tripping like I said I had a good time kicking it with other bike builders out there.. Just made wonder if I have to change something on the bike so I don't get the problem of not being judged right for not being rideable...I have another crown I just like the lower look of the bike...!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## CaliLifeStyle

oneofakind said:


>


 The bike is looking real good since its comeback. 
I would just add a little more clear and that shit would outrun the competition. :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

CaliLifeStyle said:


> The bike is looking real good since its comeback.
> I would just add a little more clear and that shit would outrun the competition. :thumbsup:


Yeah I'm working on makin that happen it's a 16 year old paint job...hopefully it will be done for Vegas until then I'm a enjoy showing it..!


----------



## EL RAIDER

oneofakind said:


>


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

Here some pics from last weekend..!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

TTT


----------



## SNAPPER818

oneofakind said:


>


looks good...forks are sick


----------



## SNAPPER818

oneofakind said:


>


:biggrin: hellyeah,datss wassup...
my colorss Grey an Blue... 
dat bike lookss firme...


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


>


The	bike looks nice bro glad to see you brought it back out


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


>


The	bike looks nice bro glad to see you brought it back out


----------



## oneofakind

CE 707 said:


> The	bike looks nice bro glad to see you brought it back out


Thanks homie..yeah it's cool I enjoy showing it and meeting new people..like I said it's not about winning or losing it's about having fun doing it....!


----------



## oneofakind

CE 707 said:


> The	bike looks nice bro glad to see you brought it back out


Thanks homie..yeah it's cool I enjoy showing it and meeting new people..like I said it's not about winning or losing it's about having fun doing it....!


----------



## oneofakind

More bike pics this weekend...either going to the nor cal ridahz show or the old memories bike show in la...decisions decisions....lol..!


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> More bike pics this weekend...either going to the nor cal ridahz show or the old memories bike show in la...decisions decisions....lol..!


come to the north cal ridaz show so we can compete


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

Clown Confusion said:


> come to the north cal ridaz show so we can compete


x2


----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


> come to the north cal ridaz show so we can compete


I dont think I'm on your level yet but I do wanna go up north....maybe maybe...we will see what happens...!


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> I dont think I'm on your level yet but I do wanna go up north....maybe maybe...we will see what happens...!


but really bro im it for the fun it will be cool i wanna take some pics of ur bike and mine together oh a clown confusion will be there to


----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


> but really bro im it for the fun it will be cool i wanna take some pics of ur bike and mine together oh a clown confusion will be there to


 That would be a cool pic..just talked to my homie he won't be able to clear it till next week so looks like I'm going to Stockton with my bike..c you there...!


----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


> but really bro im it for the fun it will be cool i wanna take some pics of ur bike and mine together oh a clown confusion will be there to


 That would be a cool pic..just talked to my homie he won't be able to clear it till next week so looks like I'm going to Stockton with my bike..c you there...!


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> That would be a cool pic..just talked to my homie he won't be able to clear it till next week so looks like I'm going to Stockton with my bike..c you there...!


cool


----------



## haro amado

oneofakind said:


> That would be a cool pic..just talked to my homie he won't be able to clear it till next week so looks like I'm going to Stockton with my bike..c you there...!


 See you there


----------



## oneofakind

haro amado said:


> See you there


Was up amado see u there homie....!


----------



## bullet one

oneofakind said:


> More bike pics this weekend...either going to the nor cal ridahz show or the old memories bike show in la...decisions decisions....lol..!


la i need to pick up my rims from g&c wheels


----------



## oneofakind

Hey mikey what bike categories they have...?


----------



## Clown Confusion

Bike classes as of now
2 Wheel bike
Street
Mild 
full 
3 Wheel
Street
Mild 
Beach Cruiser
Judges pick ur class
16", pedal cars, can enter in special interest


----------



## Clown Confusion

Bike classes as of now
2 Wheel bike
Street
Mild 
full 
3 Wheel
Street
Mild 
Beach Cruiser
Judges pick ur class
16", pedal cars, can enter in special interest


----------



## mike661




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

oneofakind said:


>



 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

oneofakind said:


>


 Awesome bro. Looks dope as hell.


----------



## sureñosbluez

oneofakind said:


>


sick :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

I love that roadrunner bike danny did his thing there like always!


----------



## bullet one

oneofakind said:


>


Looks good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Awesome bro. Looks dope as hell.


Thanks Danny..my hat off to you for the bad ass parts I have got nuthin but great comments from everybody you took my bike to another level can't wait for the other add ons...!


----------



## oneofakind

mr.casper said:


> I love that roadrunner bike danny did his thing there like always!


Thanks homie yes sir Danny is the man...!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

oneofakind said:


>


wow wow wow those are my favortie forks out rite now, whos doing your cutting?


----------



## oneofakind

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> wow wow wow those are my favortie forks out rite now, whos doing your cutting?


A friend of mine here in Fresno known him for years lives down the street from me..just found out he has a water jet at his work ..!


----------



## oneofakind

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> wow wow wow those are my favortie forks out rite now, whos doing your cutting?


A friend of mine here in Fresno known him for years lives down the street from me..just found out he has a water jet at his work ..!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

oneofakind said:


> A friend of mine here in Fresno known him for years lives down the street from me..just found out he has a water jet at his work ..!


really.....so you get homie prices huh? lol i mite be needing some stuff done cause the guy i got is kinda wishy washy.


----------



## oneofakind

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> really.....so you get homie prices huh? lol i mite be needing some stuff done cause the guy i got is kinda wishy washy.


Prices,what are those he never told me anything about prices...ya know what I mean...!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

oneofakind said:


> Prices,what are those he never told me anything about prices...ya know what I mean...!


wow i envy you rite now, so am i sending you my cads to get em cut? lol


----------



## oneofakind

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> wow i envy you rite now, so am i sending you my cads to get em cut? lol


So ami sending you a frame for some metal work...?...lol


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

oneofakind said:


> So ami sending you a frame for some metal work...?...lol


that sounds like a even trade to me!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

oneofakind said:


>


this is shaping up to be a bad ass ride bro! im diggin it.


----------



## dave_st23

oneofakind said:


>


Ay John what's that e.l. Stand for on the seat lol


----------



## 96tein

yeah i agree with everyone else... effin great work you been puttin into this bike. danny did it with those cads, an the exicution you are doin is on point.. cant wait to see it in person..


----------



## oneofakind

96tein said:


> yeah i agree with everyone else... effin great work you been puttin into this bike. danny did it with those cads, an the exicution you are doin is on point.. cant wait to see it in person..


Thanks bro I still have some rechroming to do little by little and Gunna reclear the 17yr old paint job and ad a few other parts and assesories before Vegas...!


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> Thanks bro I still have some rechroming to do little by little and Gunna reclear the 17yr old paint job and ad a few other parts and assesories before Vegas...!


thanks for the info lol sup bro


----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


> thanks for the info lol sup bro


 I thought I put a ban on you from this topic.....jk..lol...It's Allabout TEAM CALI in Vegas....!


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> I thought I put a ban on you from this topic.....jk..lol...It's Allabout TEAM CALI in Vegas....!


yup cant wait to see all the homies again in vegas


----------



## 96tein

Clown Confusion said:


> yup cant wait to see all the homies again in vegas


*cant wait to just go to vegas plain an simple.. lol*


----------



## Clown Confusion

96tein said:


> *cant wait to just go to vegas plain an simple.. lol*


we will bro


----------



## oneofakind

Packed up and to go to Stockton tomorrow...!


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> Packed up and to go to Stockton tomorrow...!


see u there bro


----------



## oneofakind

On my way to Stockton...!


----------



## oneofakind

Well went the nor cal rydahz show..and it was all bad...first had a blow on the way up there...thanks to the homie Alex who helped me out..the judges were wack the categories all messed up..trophies wee supposed to start at 5 didn't start till like 6...didn't get anything got home like at 930 calked in sick to work was tired as he'll..but it was cool meeting and talking to the homies from SOCIOS b.c....cool peoples..!..now to post some pics......


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

oneofakind said:


>


:thumbsup:THANX FOR THE PIK BRO


----------



## oneofakind

Here's a sample of posters for sale... This is the 12x18...$15shipped of any pic I have taken on this link..the DVD is to show the size..!


----------



## oneofakind

Here's the 20x30 size poster..$30..shipped..if I have pic of you bike on my link I can do it if it doesn't have name or writing on it I can put whatever u want written on it hit me up If interested..!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

Tight Pics Bro :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET-

oneofakind said:


>


nice angle!! :biggrin: thanks for tha pic bro


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


>


I really like the way this bike looks parts go really well with frame...!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

oneofakind said:


> Here's a sample of posters for sale... This is the 12x18...$15shipped of any pic I have taken on this link..the DVD is to show the size..!


were do i send for a poster of DRAGON HEART with its name on it?


----------



## 713WildBill

nice pics


----------



## SNAPPER818

oneofakind said:


>


nice...


----------



## Kiloz

I just went through 43 pages of pure great photos, here is a shoot I took of mine last week. Im getting back into lowriding so I changed my handlebars and sissy bar already, nothing special just some triple twist.


----------



## oneofakind

TTT..more pics comin soon...!


----------



## deville

I can't wait for them. you got an eye for em.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

Here's a bike my homie built...!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Here's his other one...!


----------



## oneofakind

Coming to show near you..!


----------



## dave_st23

oneofakind said:


> Coming to show near you..!


 Is that kippys I thought he was doing a trike


----------



## oneofakind

dave_st23 said:


> Is that kippys I thought he was doing a trike


 Yup tha my boy Kippys he wad but decided to do a two wheel...it's clean...!


----------



## dave_st23

oneofakind said:


> Yup tha my boy Kippys he wad but decided to do a two wheel...it's clean...!


 Ya it came out tite he should have kept it trike to make my bro Jimmy cry lol


----------



## oneofakind

dave_st23 said:


> Ya it came out tite he should have kept it trike to make my bro Jimmy cry lol


 Her still got a Trike comin out just different frame..!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## Ehecatl

Nice


----------



## oneofakind

Ehecatl said:


> Nice


Thanks Homie..still got a little more to do to it..!


----------



## hnicustoms

real nice pic's homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

digging the parts on the pink bike. 

hows the poster comming?


----------



## Ant-Wan

oneofakind said:


>



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

oneofakind said:


>


Nice shot! Did you ever pic up that Predator?


----------



## oneofakind

cwplanet said:


> Nice shot! Did you ever pic up that Predator?


 Yup I got it don't know what I'm gonna do with yet...!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## SNAPPER818

road runner comin out firme...
:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## oneofakind

Can't wait for Sunday Gunna be off the hook in LA.. If you see me say was up..will be takin pics for a certain magazine...?


----------



## oneofakind

Ar the grapevine...LA show here I come..lots of pics comin soon..!


----------



## oneofakind

Alright here some pics from the LA show..!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Thanks for the pics homie.


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## CE 707

Thanks for sharing the pics bro u always take good ones are you comming up to woodland


----------



## PINK86REGAL

this is one of my fav. topics in the bike section here.... always great pics!!!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Fleetangel

oneofakind said:


>


CLEAN PIC HOMIE!


----------



## oneofakind

Fleetangel said:


> CLEAN PIC HOMIE!


 Thanks bro..bike looks real good .. Pic would look good as a poster...!


----------



## TonyO

oneofakind said:


>



Is that one Brown Sugar? :dunno:


----------



## Fleetangel

oneofakind said:


> Thanks bro..bike looks real good .. Pic would look good as a poster...!


IT DOES BUT ITS STILL NOT DONE!!!...ILL GET AT U FOR A POSTER ONCE I TAKE IT TO THE SUPERSHOW IN VEGAS ALLL DONE!


----------



## Fleetangel

TonyO said:


> Is that one Brown Sugar? :dunno:


YES


----------



## DVS

Post up the other Street Trikes when you got a minute. Want to see what was out there.


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


>



NICE PIC LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


>


LOOKING GOOOOOD


----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


>



U TAKE SOME GOOOOOOD PIC. THANKES


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


>


that will be my comp in vegas


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


>


THIS IS A NICE PIC...AND NICE MEETN U..


----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


> that will be my comp in vegas


 Don't think so they pit this in full custom...!


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> Don't think so they pit this in full custom...!


wow but thats a mild


----------



## DUKES IE

bad ass pics homie do u have any of the pedal cars ?


----------



## oneofakind

DUKES IE said:


> bad ass pics homie do u have any of the pedal cars ?


 Yeah all of them will post em later


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

naice pic homis


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


>


my flake work made it to LA :h5:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

oneofakind said:


>


 tanks for the pics off my cars and my clubs good job great pics


----------



## oneofakind

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> tanks for the pics off my cars and my clubs good job great pics


 Thanks homie clean ass pedal cars...!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

oneofakind said:


> Thanks homie clean ass pedal cars...!


 grasias homie


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

oneofakind said:


>


 thata bad ass homie..


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

oneofakind said:


>


 naice good looking out homie..love it


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## SIK_9D1

elspock84 said:


> my flake work made it to LA :h5:


It Sure Did Buddy! :h5:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


>


I like this one


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

I will be at the Streetlow magazine show august 14th son Jose...see you there..!


----------



## oneofakind

TTT....!


----------



## SNAPPER818

nice pics...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

oneofakind said:


>


*WOW!!!!! WHO DID THOSE MURALS?! THEY ARE PERFECT!*


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> *WOW!!!!! WHO DID THOSE MURALS?! THEY ARE PERFECT!*


 sal did them


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> sal did them


 sal who? do you got contact info? did he do the monsters inc. murals on that other pedal car?


----------



## 66wita6

NAH,THE HOMIE FONZY DID


----------



## 66wita6

oneofakind said:


>


THANKS FOR POSTIN PICS OF SANTANA B.C,SEEMS WE GOT POSTED ON THE OUTSIDE LOOKIN IN,LITERALLY ON PICO BLVD WHERE ALMOST NOBODY WAS GOIN THRU.....


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> sal who? do you got contact info? did he do the monsters inc. murals on that other pedal car?


 no sal did the plane the toy story theme and piranas way.( the boo ) was made by foonzy


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> no sal did the plane the toy story theme and piranas way.( the boo ) was made by foonzy


oh ok do you got sals contact info?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> oh ok do you got sals contact info?


 i could get it for u homie not a poblem.ill pm u


----------



## EL RAIDER

oneofakind said:


>


thx for the pic homie


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> i could get it for u homie not a poblem.ill pm u


 thank you!


----------



## oneofakind

Pics from Streetlow San Jose coming tomorrow..!


----------



## R0L0

oneofakind said:


> Pics from Streetlow San Jose coming tomorrow..!


:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## R0L0

Bad ass pics as always John....


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## digger

awesome pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## EL RAIDER

like always great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## socios b.c. prez

oneofakind said:


>


 Anymore pics of this frame?


----------



## Fleetangel

oneofakind said:


>


danggg those murals are sick!!!


----------



## oneofakind

socios b.c. prez said:


> Anymore pics of this frame?


 Nah that's it's murals are hella clean...!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

The newest member of TOPDOGS B.C....OG Lupes 1960 26' Schwinn 3 wheeler all Chromed out and candy patterned..!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Took the RoadRunner to a little show and shine last night..!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

More bike pics coming soon....TTT...!


----------



## R0L0

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

oneofakind said:


>



nice pic


----------



## lesstime

cant wait to see the next set of oneofakind pic's


----------



## oneofakind

Picked this up today for $30..looks like a new project


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

My little girl wants a pink 3wheeler...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Nice pics bro


----------



## D-ice69

oneofakind said:


> My little girl wants a pink 3wheeler...


REAL NICE PICS BRO AND I WANTED TO SAY THAT I REAL LOVE YOUR TOPIC ALL OF YOUR PICS ARE REAL GREAT SUPER JOB KEEP ON THE GOOD WORK !!!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

D-ice69 said:


> REAL NICE PICS BRO AND I WANTED TO SAY THAT I REAL LOVE YOUR TOPIC ALL OF YOUR PICS ARE REAL GREAT SUPER JOB KEEP ON THE GOOD WORK !!!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


 Thanks homie... More coming this weekend..!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

What up John


----------



## runninlow

oneofakind said:


>


Thats a clean trike, lovin it.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

oneofakind said:


> Picked this up today for $30..looks like a new project


wow 30 bucks is a nice buy for that! let me know if you need any work done on it!


----------



## oneofakind

Putting this RoadRunner bike back together for show tomorrow..!


----------



## oneofakind

Car show tomorrow with upgraded RoadRunner new coat of clear kandy tangerine and gold ice pearl..air set up disc brakes almost ready for VEGAS just waiting some parts to get cut and Chromed Gunna cut it close..pics after tomorrows show...!


----------



## oneofakind

At the Malaga show Saturday 2nd place in 20' full..a few more parts then will be ready for VEGAS..!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Took this pic day before show didn't like were the switch was so. Changed it..what you guys think of the upgrades..?


----------



## deville

Thats pimp.


----------



## lesstime

X2 it looks alot better wit it close to the tank


oneofakind said:


> Took this pic day before show didn't like were the switch was so. Changed it..what you guys think of the upgrades..?


----------



## oneofakind

Lil Maldito best of show..malaga


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


>


UR BIKE IS TIGHT.. I REALLY LIKE THE SISSY BARS AND FORKS.. LOOKS GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> UR BIKE IS TIGHT.. I REALLY LIKE THE SISSY BARS AND FORKS.. LOOKS GOOD. :thumbsup:


 Thanks got more instore for VEGAS.....!


----------



## BITCHimFROMakron

man you cali boyz do it big,:thumbsup: super high qaulity bikes


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

What up John ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITE U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW
$15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARS
ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK
WE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIES
ROLL IN TIME 7AM
SHOW TIME10AM TO 3PM
EVERY BODY IS WELCOME TO STAY AFTER SHOW AND ENJOY THE PARK
(ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK ALL DAY)
INFO.... VAGO (909)272-4574







​


----------



## oneofakind

DAMN ITS BEEN A MINUTE SINCE I POSTED IN HERE...WILL BE POSTING PICS FROM VEGAS SOON...!....CANT WAIT TO SEE SOME OF THE NEW BIKES THAT WILL B THERE AND SOME REVAMPED BIKES....


----------



## BIG AL 310

NEED YOU TO GET SOME NEW SHOTS OF BROWN SUGAR NEW AND IMPROVED:thumbsup:SEE U THERE KEEP UP GOOD WORK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

It was good seeing u again brother. I knw u got some good pictur of the bikes. Post them up.


----------



## DVS

TTT for pics


----------



## Fleetangel

DVS said:


> TTT for pics


X2!!!


----------



## lesstime

nice meeting you hope to hang with ya soon (nohomo)


----------



## bullet one

We want pics


----------



## oneofakind

I TOOK OVER 800 PICS MOSTLY BIKES..GOOD MEET ALOT OF YOU GUYS AND SEING SOME FRIENDS OUT THERE I HAD A GREAT TIME...WILL POST PICS SOON....

IF YOUR INRERESTED IN POSTERS OF YOUR BIKE FROM VEGAS PM ME FOR INFO..I TELL I GOT SOME GOOD ONES NOT BRAGGING BUT I LIKE THE WAY THEY CAME OUT WITH THIS NEW CAMERA...


----------



## lesstime

whats the cost and the sizes ??????


----------



## oneofakind

12x18..$15..shipped....and 20x30 poster size..$30..shipped...!


----------



## lesstime

oneofakind said:


> 12x18..$15..shipped....and 20x30 poster size..$30..shipped...!


ok cant wait to see


----------



## cone_weezy

dam over 800 pics .... it was nice meeting u homie road runner was looking sharp


----------



## oneofakind

cone_weezy said:


> dam over 800 pics .... it was nice meeting u homie road runner was looking sharp


 Thanks RoadRunner Gunna get a little makeover...will be posting show pics on a couple hours...!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

What up homie post some pics


----------



## Fleetangel

oneofakind said:


> Thanks RoadRunner Gunna get a little makeover...will be posting show pics on a couple hours...!


ITS BEEN 5 HRS BRO!!!!:run:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

oneofakind said:


>




:wave:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## lesstime

oneofakind said:


>


 am late lol


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> am late lol


U DIDNT WAIT FOR ME:squint:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> U DIDNT WAIT FOR ME:squint:


you wanted to look at that hoe


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> you wanted to look at that hoe


HMMM R U JEALOUS????:ugh:


----------



## bullet one

lesstime said:


> am late lol


 You got photo chop


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## lesstime

bullet one said:


> You got photo chop


lol funnie 

fleet no not at the one you was looking at :barf:lol


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> lol funnie
> 
> fleet no not at the one you was looking at :barf:lol


:boink:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Fleetangel

oneofakind said:


>


IS THAT SUNSET LIGHT OR U PHOTOSHOP IT???...IF ITS THE REAL SUNSET THEN U GOT A PERFECT COLOR BACKGORUND BRO!:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Fleetangel said:


> IS THAT SUNSET LIGHT OR U PHOTOSHOP IT???...IF ITS THE REAL SUNSET THEN U GOT A PERFECT COLOR BACKGORUND BRO!:thumbsup:


 No photoshop Fleet took that pic Saturday after set up right when they kicked us out...!


----------



## Fleetangel

oneofakind said:


> No photoshop Fleet took that pic Saturday after set up right when they kicked us out...!


SO ITS THE LAMP LIGHTS!!!!...PERFECT PICTURE!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## PINK86REGAL

the parts on the roadrunner bike are so sick!! one of the most creative faced parts out! lol i love the coayote holding the ACME rocket just like u would see in the cartoons..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

PINK86REGAL said:


> the parts on the roadrunner bike are so sick!! one of the most creative faced parts out! lol i love the coayote holding the ACME rocket just like u would see in the cartoons..


 Thanks homie...100% credit goes to JUSTDEEZ...!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## azteca de oro

Good pic


----------



## oneofakind

More pics later.....


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


>


how much for a poster


----------



## CE 707

thanks for the bad ass pics bro an it was cool meeting u an bulletone


----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


> how much for a poster


 12x18...$15..shipped....20x30poster...$30..shipped..!


----------



## R0L0

oneofakind said:


>


Sup John. I want a copy


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

oneofakind said:


>


 Good looking out


----------



## cone_weezy

oneofakind said:


>


 looks like tony bike about to fall over


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


>


is it me or the back rim isnt mounted


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


> is it me or the back rim isnt mounted


nope its not on lol


----------



## cone_weezy

CE 707 said:


> is it me or the back rim isnt mounted


 lol not mounted , when i saw it. sunday i was lookin on the left side notice the sissy bar was mounted didnt bother to look on the otherside


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

oneofakind said:


>


Did you get any other pictures??


----------



## ljlow82

nice pics homie


----------



## oneofakind

RoadRunner and GT Edition...!


----------



## R0L0

oneofakind said:


> RoadRunner and GT Edition...!


bad ass bro!!


----------



## Est.1979

In my opinion Cali has the coolest looking bikes


----------



## Clown Confusion

Est.1979 said:


> In my opinion Cali has the coolest looking bikes


X2 YUP


----------



## oneofakind

E.C. ROLO said:


> Sup John. I want a copy


 Was up Rolo what size you want..going to print shop today..12x18 or 20x30...?


----------



## TonyO

CE 707 said:


> is it me or the back rim isnt mounted





Clown Confusion said:


> nope its not on lol


The back rim is a pain in the ass and at that point I just said "fuck it" and left it like that. I wasn't competing with that or Lil Devil this year anyway. I got some big plans for Twilight though, RO Chucky paint job and new display so I'm selling the old display if anyone is interested. 

One of a Kind, good pics bro :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

oneofakind said:


>


That's a bad ass pic of Lunch Money bro I think I want to order a print like that with "Lunch Money: Back to Back Trike of the Year Champion" at the bottom :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

oneofakind said:


> RoadRunner and GT Edition...!


:thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild

E.C. ROLO said:


> Sup John. I want a copy


 That is a nice pic


----------



## wet-n-wild

oneofakind said:


>


 Very nice pics of all the USO bikes. I still can't believe some POS took that kids bad ass skate board


----------



## wet-n-wild

oneofakind said:


>


 I really liked this trike, bad ass paint job


----------



## R0L0

wet-n-wild said:


> I really liked this trike, bad ass paint job


x2 this was bad ass!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

for real?? thats fucked up


wet-n-wild said:


> Very nice pics of all the USO bikes. I still can't believe some POS took that kids bad ass skate board


----------



## TonyO

oneofakind said:


> Was up Rolo what size you want..going to print shop today..12x18 or 20x30...?


Payment sent for that last picture playa


----------



## DVS

wet-n-wild said:


> Very nice pics of all the USO bikes. I still can't believe some POS took that kids bad ass skate board


 
What's even worse is that it's a custom paint job not just an off the shelf board.


----------



## lesstime

DVS said:


> What's even worse is that it's a custom paint job not just an off the shelf board.


damn bro hope who ever took it get's caught up and it makes it back to you guys


----------



## wet-n-wild

lesstime said:


> damn bro hope who ever took it get's caught up and it makes it back to you guys


 I think whoever took it should get the shit beat out of them with it.


----------



## DVS

wet-n-wild said:


> I think whoever took it should get the shit beat out of them with it.


I would pitch in for a new board and paint job to see this happen.


----------



## wet-n-wild

DVS said:


> I would pitch in for a new board and paint job to see this happen.


 Me too, we should all pitch in and help this little guy get a new board done for his bike


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

wet-n-wild said:


> I really liked this trike, bad ass paint job


I have some plans for it but i wont hurt that paint job because thats why i wanted it!!! Props to Cadillac Jay from RollerZ Only Phx chptr for that paint job...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CE 707 said:


> is it me or the back rim isnt mounted


my fault... we spent all day putting Pirate bike together i was like fuck this piece of shit and left it as is...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

cone_weezy said:


> looks like tony bike about to fall over


I kicked the shit out of it after Tony said Butt Pirate was gonna beat Chucky....


----------



## CE 707

:RO~Chucky: said:


> my fault... we spent all day putting Pirate bike together i was like fuck this piece of shit and left it as is...


 lol you guys put it down bro congrats to all you guys from RO


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CE 707 said:


> lol you guys put it down bro congrats to all you guys from RO


Thanks homie... I was really proud on how RO looked as a lineup but even more impressed with the level of compitition that was out there.. gonna go back to the drawing board and see what my daughter wants to do with her bike and see if we can make another run at it...


----------



## CE 707

what one was your doughters bike ? 
im going to get started redoing my doughters bike an get started on my new one


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CE 707 said:


> what one was your doughters bike ?
> im going to get started redoing my doughters bike an get started on my new one


she owns chucky, my oldest son now will own the orange trike.. and my youngest has Carnage which the Paz bros are almost done with...


----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> my fault... we spent all day putting Pirate bike together i was like fuck this piece of shit and left it as is...


Wait a minute, Nate and ME spent all day putting Pirate bike together which I had to take time out to run to a fabric shop for your booty kit and you STILL sat back and laughed at us as we put it together :twak:



:RO~Chucky: said:


> I kicked the shit out of it after Tony said Butt Pirate was gonna beat Chucky....


:buttkick:


----------



## CE 707

:RO~Chucky: said:


> she owns chucky, my oldest son now will own the orange trike.. and my youngest has Carnage which the Paz bros are almost done with...


thats cool bro cant wait to see carnage


----------



## EL RAIDER

like always great pics, thx for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> RoadRunner and GT Edition...!


NICE PIC BROTHER.


----------



## oneofakind

Was up LIL GOODTIMES....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> Was up LIL GOODTIMES....


WHATS UP BROTHER. HOW ARE U .. LET ME KNOW IF U DO ANY MORE LASER WORK FOR UR BIKE. I KNOW SOMEONE CHEAP..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

This was sooooo sick....!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

oneofakind said:


> This was sooooo sick....!



 we had this bitch all over freemont street on sunday night. street performers were hating us!!! lol. kept stealing their crowds.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

hey john who did the engraving on the blue bike from your club?


----------



## oneofakind

PASSIONATE63 said:


> hey john who did the engraving on the blue bike from your club?


 The same guy that's Gunna do all the engraving on the RoadRunner....Gino from Fresno...!


----------



## BIG AL 310

WHAT UP G NICE TO MEET U AT THE SHOW, CAN U PUT THE PIC FROM LA AN THE VEGAS ONE, ALL ON ON PIC AN ILL SEND U THE PAPER THANKS


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

oneofakind said:


> This was sooooo sick....!


man i still cant get over this pedal car, truely bad ass!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

oneofakind said:


> The same guy that's Gunna do all the engraving on the RoadRunner....Gino from Fresno...!


how might i get ahold of him? i dig the paterns done on the chain guard, i want to get some uniqe work done on some parts soon.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

oneofakind said:


>



:worship:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BUMP


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

That's nice I've been a TMNT fan since I was a lil kid.


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## ripsta85

Good pics bro


----------



## TonyO

Nice pics brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

love the pics bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## oneofakind

Here some pics from Streetlow Magazine show FRESNO...!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Clown Confusion

did u go to the street low show


----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


> did u go to the street low show


 Yeah went to Check it out didn't take the bike tho..


----------



## BIG AL 310

WHAT UP G U GET THAT MONEY ORDER YET GET AT ME


----------



## oneofakind

Working on this for my son..
"Dead Men Tell No Lies"..2012


----------



## oneofakind

Gunna mold some skulls on the back and maybe one on the front custom fender..


----------



## oneofakind

Got one molded on..


----------



## oneofakind

Close-up..!


----------



## oneofakind

The fenders...


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice


----------



## wet-n-wild

oneofakind said:


> Got one molded on..





oneofakind said:


> Close-up..!





oneofakind said:


> The fenders...


LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

oneofakind said:


> Close-up..!


LOOKING GOOD BRO!


----------



## oneofakind

Thanks for the compliments fellas more updates comin soon..!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

oneofakind said:


> Thanks for the compliments fellas more updates comin soon..!


cant wait to see the fineshed product. :thumbsup:


----------



## Est.1979

Hey bro how much for a calendar for 2012 of all the baddest bikes of 2011?


----------



## oneofakind

Est.1979 said:


> Hey bro how much for a calendar for 2012 of all the baddest bikes of 2011?


 Let me look into it I will get back to you


----------



## EL RAIDER

oneofakind said:


> Close-up..!


:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

Almost ready to paint..!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## lesstime

get down with your bad self looking good bro


oneofakind said:


> Almost ready to paint..!


----------



## dave_st23

oneofakind said:


>


 Looks fat ass John any pics of the Malaga show


----------



## oneofakind

View from the top


----------



## oneofakind

Before it was primered


----------



## cone_weezy

oneofakind said:


> Before it was primered


 nice frame u should 3d out the whole frame


----------



## oneofakind

cone_weezy said:


> nice frame u should 3d out the whole frame


 What up Weezy thought about it but want to keep this build simple Gunna try and go old school parts with it wrought iron bird cages etc..nuthin fancy...!


----------



## elspock84

Looks gangsta bro! I love doing skulls on bikes I've done 3. Da last one I made I made it look like it was eating da chain


----------



## EL RAIDER

oneofakind said:


> Almost ready to paint..!




da looks sickkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## BIG AL 310

oneofakind said:


> Before it was primered


 LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95

Thanks John!!! Got my boys poster picture Monday. Look real clean. Thanks once again.


----------



## oneofakind

Puting this bmx ninja turtle frame together for my son to ride around on..all the parts are extras I have laying around. Just cleaning up and put em on it...!


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> Puting this bmx ninja turtle frame together for my son to ride around on..all the parts are extras I have laying around. Just cleaning up and put em on it...!


 Nice!


----------



## POISON 831

oneofakind said:


> Almost ready to paint..!


 Looks badass!!


----------



## oneofakind

POISON 831 said:


> Looks badass!!


 Thanks Carlos hopefully it will ready for the summer..!


----------



## oneofakind

Wicked95 said:


> Thanks John!!! Got my boys poster picture Monday. Look real clean. Thanks once again.


----------



## POISON 831

oneofakind said:


> Thanks Carlos hopefully it will ready for the summer..!


 Who does ur guys paint jobs?? That guy that did LIL MALDITO gets down!!


----------



## oneofakind

POISON 831 said:


> Who does ur guys paint jobs?? That guy that did LIL MALDITO gets down!!


 "the Kidd" from FRESNO he did Maldito, doggy style, and the patterns on our 26' 3 wheeler..!


----------



## POISON 831

oneofakind said:


> "the Kidd" from FRESNO he did Maldito, doggy style, and the patterns on our 26' 3 wheeler..!


 He does good work!! Do u know if hes reasonable on prices??


----------



## oneofakind

POISON 831 said:


> He does good work!! Do u know if hes reasonable on prices??


 He's not to bad all depends on how much you want done..!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*ttt for the best topic on lil*


----------



## kajumbo

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> *WHAT THE HECK WHY CANT I RITE CLICK AND SAVE PICS ANYMORE? CAN SOMEONE EMAIL ME THESE TWO PICS PLEASE! [email protected]*


 Email sent


----------



## 96tein

oneofakind said:


>


 WoW dopeness right here... Diggin this pic bud, I wanna get this printed up...


----------



## BIG AL 310

THANKS G THE PICTURE LOOKS SICK:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

BIG AL 310 said:


> THANKS G THE PICTURE LOOKS SICK:thumbsup:


 Was up Big Al glad you likes it ...!


----------



## oneofakind

Ready to get painted tomorrow or tuesday..!


----------



## elspock84

Lookin good brotha!


----------



## oneofakind

elspock84 said:


> Lookin good brotha!


 Thanks Spock wish I had the cash to send it to Chicago to get it flaked out....


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

Looking good bro. Body works smooth as hell.


----------



## oneofakind

Got some grips,mirrors,seat post clamp and kickstand for my sons TMNT cruiser....


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> Thanks Spock wish I had the cash to send it to Chicago to get it flaked out....


 One day we will work together on something


----------



## oneofakind

elspock84 said:


> One day we will work together on something


 Yes sir that ones almost ready to go ...!..


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> Yes sir that ones almost ready to go ...!..


 :h5:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## elspock84

damn u got some good skills building frames homie :thumbsup: might have trade some work! got da frame today gonna be FLAKING da shit outta this mothafucka lol


----------



## oneofakind

elspock84 said:


> damn u got some good skills building frames homie :thumbsup: might have trade some work! got da frame today gonna be FLAKING da shit outta this mothafucka lol


Cool glad it made it there yeah we can work somethin out I got another similar to that one..I will pm you pica when it's done..!


----------



## elspock84

yeah but i would send u one of my schwinns :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

Awww shit got some color on it...!


----------



## oneofakind

Now it's time for it to get muraled out...!


----------



## elspock84

Lookin good brotha!


----------



## oneofakind

A couple throw backs of the Roadrunner...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Can you really have to many projects...!


----------



## TonyO

oneofakind said:


> Can you really have to many projects...!


:no:


----------



## cone_weezy

oneofakind said:


> Can you really have to many projects...!



. two bike is enough for me, but maybe later on i might wanna do something small. maybe 12" tiger or 12 " trike. those are easy to carry around lol


----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


> Now it's time for it to get muraled out...!


looking good


----------



## oneofakind

David Cervantes said:


> looking good


Thanks David how's going brotha..!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## David831

oneofakind said:


> CHILDHOOD DREAMS B.C....


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one

oneofakind said:


>


Nice


----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


> Thanks David how's going brotha..!


NOTHING MUCH JUST GETTING READY FOR SOM LAST SHOWS THIS YEAR AND THEN GETTING READY FOR THE NEW PROJECTS THAT IM BRINGING OUT. IN 2012


----------



## oneofakind

TTT..!


----------



## oneofakind

David Cervantes said:


> NOTHING MUCH JUST GETTING READY FOR SOM LAST SHOWS THIS YEAR AND THEN GETTING READY FOR THE NEW PROJECTS THAT IM BRINGING OUT. IN 2012


Nice can't wait to see em.. Me to hopefully I will have 2 new bikes showing 2012 along with some upgrades to the Roadrunner..!


----------



## elspock84

GOT DA FRAME FLAKED OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

Damn that's nice.. When you Gunna send it back to me...lol..jk..


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> Damn that's nice.. When you Gunna send it back to me...lol..jk..


Ummm Tomorrow :ugh:


----------



## oneofakind

elspock84 said:


> Ummm Tomorrow :ugh:


Hahaha...Gunna send other one today or tomorrow need to find box..


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> Hahaha...Gunna send other one today or tomorrow need to find box..


Ok cool


----------



## oneofakind

Almost done with my sons daily rider TMNT.. Just need chain and pedals 








Done tommorrow..!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Finished my sons new toy changed the forks to twisted..


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> Finished my sons new toy changed the forks to twisted..


Loos badass!!


----------



## oneofakind

elspock84 said:


> Loos badass!!


Thanks Spock all with spare parts except grips and mirrors..Lookin for green seat and twisted sissy bar..!


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> Thanks Spock all with spare parts except grips and mirrors..Lookin for green seat and twisted sissy bar..!


Nuttin like a cheap build :h5:


----------



## BIG AL 310

oneofakind said:


>


 LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

all done


----------



## That 79

elspock84 said:


> all done


This is my favorite of all and I haven't seen them all. FRESH!


----------



## elspock84

That 79 said:


> This is my favorite of all and I haven't seen them all. FRESH!


Thanks homie. Oneofakind built the frame and sold it to me. I just made sure I did his work justice wit adding my touch to it


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> Finished my sons new toy changed the forks to twisted..


not a fan of those frames as a lowrider but you my friend made this look bad ass good work bro


----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


> not a fan of those frames as a lowrider but you my friend made this look bad ass good work bro


Thanks Mikey..most people don't but I've had this frame since Renee built the Riddler bak in the day. I jumbled it at my dads years ago recently found it still there so decided to just throw it together for the he'll of it... My son likes it thats all that matters to me...!


----------



## oneofakind

Twisted down crown and 3rd wheel


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Made this poster for my sons room..


----------



## oneofakind

Going to bike and pedal car toy drive today pics will be posted later...!


----------



## lesstime

oneofakind said:


> Going to bike and pedal car toy drive today pics will be posted later...!


:dunno:lol j/k how things going


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Were at ?


----------



## oneofakind

Indian Joes toy drive in Malaga we were waiting for you to show up..!


----------



## haro amado

Pic


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

I didnt know about it. And I didnt do nothing this weekend.


----------



## Bad Boy

need complited for fender


----------



## oneofakind

Bad Boy said:


> View attachment 400320
> 
> 
> need complited for fender


????


----------



## oneofakind

Took Best oF sHOW ATTOY DRIVE THIS PAST WEEKEND..


----------



## oneofakind

CLOWN PHOBIAS NEW DISPLAY LOOKING LOOK


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## 96tein

Got the poster of "hellboy" today, looks awesome bro thanks again.. Im gettin a frame for it tomorrow....


----------



## oneofakind

96tein said:


> Got the poster of "hellboy" today, looks awesome bro thanks again.. Im gettin a frame for it tomorrow....


Glad you like post a pick in frame when you get it....


----------



## oneofakind

Here's a pic of the RoadRunner the first show I showed it at a year ago..didn't place..








And here it us one year later at the same show..








Now Best of Show..


----------



## Amahury760

oneofakind said:


> Here's a pic of the RoadRunner the first show I showed it at a year ago..didn't place..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it us one year later at the same show..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Best of Show..


Looks good bro, hey I'm getting all the pictures together, I might send u some old posters to. Don't have any use for them so I rather. Send them
Than to throw them out.


----------



## oneofakind

Amahury760 said:


> Looks good bro, hey I'm getting all the pictures together, I might send u some old posters to. Don't have any use for them so I rather. Send them
> Than to throw them out.


cool cant wait to get em thanks let me know when you send em...!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Complete air set for my new project:
9oz air tank
Regulator and guage
Cylinder
Fittings
Hose 
Air tank cap
Down crown
Total price.....$145


----------



## oneofakind

The tank 
Regulator and gauge
Cylinder


----------



## oneofakind

TTT


----------



## el peyotero

oneofakind said:


>


bad ass pic!


----------



## DVS

Thanks for the poster. Framed it and gave it to him for Christmas.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

DVS said:


> Thanks for the poster. Framed it and gave it to him for Christmas.



real nice!!!


----------



## DVS

PINK86REGAL said:


> real nice!!!


yeah he did a nice job.


----------



## oneofakind

TTT..can't wait for the show season to start Gunna be showing 2 bikes...


----------



## Clown Confusion

yup see u at the socios show


----------



## BIG AL 310

oneofakind said:


> Complete air set for my new project:
> 9oz air tank
> Regulator and guage
> Cylinder
> Fittings
> Hose
> Air tank cap
> Down crown
> Total price.....$145


 U SELLING THE KITS


----------



## oaktownraider

WASNT SURE IF U KNEW BUT THE 2 BEACH CRUISERS AND THE PINK BIKE ROLL WITH LATIN TRADITIONS B.C. MERCED CALI. DIDNT KNOW IF U KNEW OR NOT BRO.


CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

oneofakind said:


> TTT..can't wait for the show season to start Gunna be showing 2 bikes...


 whats up my topdog. Glad to see you holding it down


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## D-ice69

wow i always love your work bro i hope that maybe one day you,ll make some shot of my bike the d-ice !!!
keep on the great work !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

D-ice69 said:


> wow i always love your work bro i hope that maybe one day you,ll make some shot of my bike the d-ice !!!
> keep on the great work !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


Thanks Jeff...


----------



## cwplanet

oneofakind said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

oneofakind said:


> Damn that's nice.. When you Gunna send it back to me...lol..jk..


Whats up brother. :wave: Lookin forward to a new show season


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

What up John


----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


>


LOVE THE THEME!!!


----------



## CE 707

pics are tight bro good background


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707

thats a bad ass bike to


----------



## Clown Confusion

pm sent


----------



## MR.559

whats up big john cant wait to get some of those clean flicks up in here


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks for the poster bro


----------



## oneofakind

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks for the poster bro


Thanks Shaggy glad u liked it...


----------



## 78mc

John,I found some old school pics. P.m me your address if you want them. I'll make copys for you..


----------



## oneofakind

Man I want to take some pics any body in Merced,Madera,Fresno,Visalia,Tulare down pm me for s photo shoot no charge Just wanna take pics....!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> Man I want to take some pics any body in Merced,Madera,Fresno,Visalia,Tulare down pm me for s photo shoot no charge Just wanna take pics....!


YES SIR U NEED SOME PICS IN HERE.. THIS IS ALWAYS ONE MY FIRST TOPIC I LOOK FOR TO SEE UR PICS OF THE BIKES. U ALWAYS DOING GOOD SHOOT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


>


TTT


----------



## MR.559

whats up homie. recieved those bad ass flicks today gracias.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup homie u take some good pictures of some badass bikes


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

oneofakind said:


>












before.


----------



## 78mc

CaliLifeStyle said:


> before.


You are going to have see it now.. I add on more new parts since Vegas. & more to come...


----------



## dave_st23

TTT


----------



## ClassicPlayer

78mc said:


> You are going to have see it now.. I add on more new parts since Vegas. & more to come...


Did you sell the parts you upgraded?


----------



## oneofakind

Took some pics of one my TOPDOGS members 26' 3 wheel street bike..."OG STATUS"...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


>


THAT BIKE LOOKCS CLEAN AND FRESH!!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Under fender detail..


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

78mc said:


> You are going to have see it now.. I add on more new parts since Vegas. & more to come...


Nice so now the picture is the before before picture. :rofl:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

oneofakind said:


>


THAT BOY OG LUPE


----------



## oneofakind

JUSTDEEZ said:


> THAT BOY OG LUPE


What up Danny how's it going brotha..!


----------



## 78mc

ClassicPlayer said:


> Did you sell the parts you upgraded?


Yeah I did sell the old parts... I'll be selling more parts somtime this year..


----------



## MR.559

oneofakind said:


>


and its a o.g schwinn frame with show chrome


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

oneofakind said:


> What up Danny how's it going brotha..!


Fukkn runnin in circles man. got too much shit goin on. :around:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Fukkn runnin in circles man. got too much shit goin on. :around:


Lol i know how that goes. feel like a dog chasing it's tail.


----------



## LowerDinU

oneofakind said:


> The tank
> Regulator and gauge
> Cylinder


i herd some bad things about that clear hose not sure if what u have is rated for high psi or not but might wanna find out but i would go with the nylon reinforced air line :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> Under fender detail..


this bitch is nice!


----------



## MR.559

elspock84 said:


> this bitch is nice!


same painter that painted Doggy style and lil maldito


----------



## oneofakind

LowerDinU said:


> i herd some bad things about that clear hose not sure if what u have is rated for high psi or not but might wanna find out but i would go with the nylon reinforced air line :thumbsup:


I haven't had any problems with it I run at 200 psi with no problems at all so far


----------



## LowerDinU

oneofakind said:


> I haven't had any problems with it I run at 200 psi with no problems at all so far


iight sweet you must have the good shit then lol


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## lesstime

them are looking good bro nice work


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## D-ice69

oneofakind said:


>





oneofakind said:


>





oneofakind said:


>





oneofakind said:


>





oneofakind said:


>


wow great work like always !!!!! :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Pics by Twotonz collage by me..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Amahury760

Looking good bro,


----------



## oneofakind

Amahury760 said:


> Looking good bro,


Thanks Amahury..!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## idillon

oneofakind said:


>


 damn this is nice,is that a junior frame?


----------



## Blue94cady

Nice work badass posters


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Clown Confusion

NOW U GOT TO DO A CLOWN ONE


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


>


MYBAD I DIDNT SEE THIS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Bad ass posters homie.


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## INKEDUP

NICE PICS!!!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## MR.559

oneofakind said:


>


a john send me this pic homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez

oneofakind said:


>


Aww shit homie.  How much?


----------



## oneofakind

socios b.c. prez said:


> Aww shit homie.  How much?


Depends what size you want 12x18 or 20x30..?


----------



## oneofakind

MR.559 said:


> a john send me this pic homie


No problem my dog will send this week


----------



## socios b.c. prez

oneofakind said:


> Depends what size you want 12x18 or 20x30..?


Price for both?


----------



## oneofakind

socios b.c. prez said:


> Price for both?


$15 and $25


----------



## Blue94cady

There worth it bad ass posters geting my frime orderd a frim from michels


----------



## bullet one

oneofakind said:


>


Nice!


----------



## sureñosbluez

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


>


nice


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


>


nice hey u can take some new pics of it at the salinas show


----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


> nice hey u can take some new pics of it at the salinas show


Yeah..I will be the autorama Saturday Gunna go check it out


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> Yeah..I will be the autorama Saturday Gunna go check it out


cool bro look for me we can hang out


----------



## Clown Confusion

can u do one the my bike club


----------



## Amahury760

oneofakind said:


>


Damn bro, it came out real nice, thanks now pm a price for a poster.


----------



## R0L0

oneofakind said:


>



Sup John, I will take a copy of this I will send you paypal shortly...


----------



## R0L0

Chit,,, I thought I still had your paypal info pm or text it to me bro


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


>


wow the new style is sick as fuck bro keep up the good work


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


>


IS IT TO LATE TO CHANGE THE COLOR TO BLACK AND SILVER


----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


> IS IT TO LATE TO CHANGE THE COLOR TO BLACK AND SILVER


WHAT...JK yeah let me change it you want the sme format..!


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> WHAT...JK yeah let me change it you want the sme format..!


YES IM GETTING FOR MY CLUB PREZ


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

TTT


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## madrigalkustoms

Your doing some real nice posters. Keep up the good work.


----------



## oneofakind

madrigalkustoms said:


> Your doing some real nice posters. Keep up the good work.


Thanks brotha just having fun..!


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Blue94cady

Looking good


----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


>


SICKKKKKK!!!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## 1SEXY80

Nice pictures bro...:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

1SEXY80 said:


> Nice pictures bro...:thumbsup:


Thanks bro..!


----------



## POISON 831

oneofakind said:


>


:thumbsup: chingon!!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Richiecool69elka

Nice....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Great pics bro


----------



## David Cervantes

nice pic:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Great pics bro


Thanks Sal..!


----------



## oneofakind

One of my favorite bikes...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## madrigalkustoms

Againg bro posters are coming out really nice. Hopefully you can get some good pics of my bikes at the salinas street low show and make me one of this posters. Keep up the great work.


----------



## madrigalkustoms

oneofakind said:


>


I hadnt seen this one. Love it homei. Thanks


----------



## madrigalkustoms

oneofakind said:


>


Posters came out really nice. Again thanks.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

oneofakind said:


>


After mesa ill have to get me this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

oneofakind said:


>





oneofakind said:


>





very nice homie you got skills


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


>


I want one John.. You are going to have to get pictures with the new updates...


----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


>


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


>


I LIKE THIS ONE. U DO GOOD WORK THEY CAME OUT NICE HOPE U COULD CACHE NEW UPGRADES FOR MESA SHOW FOR BOTH OF MY BIKES.


----------



## oneofakind

David Cervantes said:


> I LIKE THIS ONE. U DO GOOD WORK THEY CAME OUT NICE HOPE U COULD CACHE NEW UPGRADES FOR MESA SHOW FOR BOTH OF MY BIKES.


Was up David glad you like..can't wait to see the upgrades already bad ass bikes brotha..!


----------



## D&A

:thumbsup:Awsome work you have an eye for detail bro keep up the good work !!


----------



## D&A

oneofakind said:


>


nice


----------



## D&A

oneofakind said:


>


:yes:


----------



## D&A

:worship:


oneofakind said:


>


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## POISON 831

oneofakind said:


>


Badass 12... heard hes doing a 2 wheeler now


----------



## D-ice69

oneofakind said:


>





oneofakind said:


>





oneofakind said:


>





oneofakind said:


>





POISON 831 said:


> Badass 12... heard hes doing a 2 wheeler now


i like those style of mounting anyway i love all your work your the best bro keep uo the great work !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

oneofakind said:


> One of my favorite bikes...





oneofakind said:


>





oneofakind said:


>


those to are real sick !!!!!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

TTT..all posters for sale hit me up if interested..thanks to all that have bought some..!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## D-ice69

GREAT JOB BRO whit my pics !!!! :worship::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: 
i hope to see it here soon !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS MTL 514 !!! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS MTL 514 !!! :h5: :thumbsup: 

thx homie mabe you could put one too but larger !!!


----------



## oneofakind

One of the baddest bikes ever built..


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

What up John ?


----------



## oneofakind

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> What up John ?


Was up..!


----------



## oneofakind

Leprachaun Persuasion need I say more...


----------



## oneofakind

This was a bad bike..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

One of Northern Cali's best ever...


----------



## la lokiss

puras bikes chingonas


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## tequila sunrise

*for your colletion...more to come.*

back in 1996
View attachment bike.bmp

lil bow wow riding my bikefor the music video "bounce with me"
View attachment bowwow.bmp

Greg DeAlba's "royal flush"
View attachment greg.bmp


My brother Louis' "spill the wine"
View attachment spill the wine.bmp


----------



## tequila sunrise

^^shit...still trying to figure out the post pics feature.


----------



## tequila sunrise

i gotta send you some better pics of my bike and have you do what you do!


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks bro my lil boy love it


----------



## oneofakind

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks bro my lil boy love it


Looks good Shaggy I like it with that white frame nice....!


----------



## idillon

could you do a poster of spawn?


----------



## Kiloz

idillon said:


> could you do a poster of spawn?


If he needs a new photo of he can use this one.


----------



## Kiloz

oneofakind said:


>


This came out nice


----------



## el peyotero

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks bro my lil boy love it


NIce!!!


----------



## idillon

Kiloz said:


> If he needs a new photo of he can use this one.


 this is one of the best pics of spawn in my opinion, minus the glare of the glass:burn:


----------



## oneofakind

A classic I made from the LRB mag


----------



## oneofakind

This ones for idillon..made from the poster in my shop..


----------



## Kiloz

ok ok.... well now Casino Dreamin'


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

just got my poster thank u bro my lil girl love it


----------



## kajumbo

oneofakind said:


> This ones for idillon..made from the poster in my shop..


Did anybody buy this bike???


----------



## oneofakind

Mr.Chop Top said:


> just got my poster thank u bro my lil girl love it


Thanks for the business..glad she like it...!


----------



## idillon

oneofakind said:


> This ones for idillon..made from the poster in my shop..


DAMNNN THIS IS DOPE AS FUCK:worship:


----------



## 78mc

Thanks John... I just got the poster today or should I said posters.. I was like WTF!! The poster of my bike back in the days.. Thanks again. One day it will be back out..


----------



## tequila sunrise

nice work!


----------



## oneofakind

Here you go Kiloz.....


----------



## idillon

thats dope!!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

TTT..!


----------



## Kiloz

oneofakind said:


> Here you go Kiloz.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## MR.559

some great work john


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## MR.559

oneofakind said:


>


lil ants trike


----------



## oneofakind

MR.559 said:


> lil ants trike


Was up Gilly..TopDogs Bike Club...!!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Yes I take pics of the cars to...


----------



## MR.559

oneofakind said:


> Was up Gilly..TopDogs Bike Club...!!


till the wheels fall off!


----------



## oneofakind

MR.559 said:


> till the wheels fall off!


Till the CHAIN breaks..!


----------



## oneofakind

TTT


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*T:thumbsup:T:wave:T*


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


>


Lost Treasure.


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up brother u going to Mesa


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## EL RAIDER

]







:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

What's up Jesse see you this weekend homie..!


----------



## Wicked95

Hey John hope you can come out and support the lil ones from Best of Friends Bike Club. Hope to see you there.


----------



## oneofakind

Pics from streetlow salinas show..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Kiloz

oneofakind said:


> Pics from streetlow salinas show..


good to see it finally finished!


----------



## D-ice69

oneofakind said:


> Pics from streetlow salinas show..


:wow: :worship: wow what a wonderful job that,s real sick !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Was really nice to put a face to a great photografer. Really nice to had met you.


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## madrigalkustoms

oneofakind said:


>


Thanks for the pic.


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## madrigalkustoms

John let me know if you got a few pics of my sons bike and I'll get a poster from you, and another of the three bikes we had. Thanks again.


----------



## SNAPPER818

good picss


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


>


he said it was schwinn lol


----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


> he said it was schwinn lol


No he said it was a 1963 Schwinn...


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> No he said it was a 1963 Schwinn...


more like 63 china


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


>


The last one to leave da garage wit out any flake lol. Looks great!


----------



## David831

oneofakind said:


>


Dats myne


----------



## EL RAIDER

oneofakind said:


>


thx for the pic homie


----------



## Ciscos63ht

Good pics homie


----------



## oneofakind

Ciscos63ht said:


> Good pics homie


What up Cisco.. Hows it going homie...


----------



## Ciscos63ht

oneofakind said:


> What up Cisco.. Hows it going homie...


Working trying to stack up some chips for the tray


----------



## oneofakind

More flix coming soon...TTT...!


----------



## petermarr

How beautiful bike!I like it!


----------



## oneofakind

TTT.. More pics this weekend....!


----------



## oneofakind

Finally finished my daughters bike what you Guys think...


----------



## oneofakind

She loves I guess that's all that matters...


----------



## Amahury760

oneofakind said:


> She loves I guess that's all that matters...


Nice picture and bike .


----------



## socios b.c. prez

oneofakind said:


> Finally finished my daughters bike what you Guys think...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

oneofakind said:


> TTT.. More pics this weekend....!


Clean!


----------



## Blue94cady

oneofakind said:


> She loves I guess that's all that matters...


Were did u get the wheels


----------



## oneofakind

Blue94cady said:


> Were did u get the wheels


Dave st customs..!


----------



## oneofakind

schwinn1966 said:


> Clean!


Thanks Anthony...!


----------



## Blue94cady

How much


----------



## el peyotero

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

Blue94cady said:


> How much


$20...


----------



## Blue94cady

U think he has more


----------



## oneofakind

Blue94cady said:


> U think he has more


If he doesn't he can all always make some..


----------



## Blue94cady

Were is he at can u pm me info


----------



## oneofakind

Blue94cady said:


> Were is he at can u pm me info


He has a link on here .. Dave st customs hit him up.. I try snd bump itup


----------



## MR.559

oneofakind said:


> Finally finished my daughters bike what you Guys think...


good job john! looks clean


----------



## oneofakind

MR.559 said:


> good job john! looks clean


Was up....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

oneofakind said:


> Finally finished my daughters bike what you Guys think...


:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks Homie...


----------



## madrigalkustoms

oneofakind said:


> She loves I guess that's all that matters...


bike came out really nice bro. i like it, and looks like your daughter is really happy with it. good job bro.


----------



## oneofakind

madrigalkustoms said:


> bike came out really nice bro. i like it, and looks like your daughter is really happy with it. good job bro.


Thanks Jose...


----------



## EL RAIDER

salio chingona :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

EL RAIDER said:


> salio chingona :thumbsup:


Was up Jess thanks homie not finished a few more things then done...!


----------



## oneofakind

Here's a old school bike built like 20' years ago...was out today at a picnic in Fresno..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Took the bikes out for some pics today....


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Amahury760

oneofakind said:


>


Bad azz pics like always. Any word in that mag.


----------



## mr.casper

oneofakind said:


>


BAD ASS BIKES U HAVE THIS AND DA OTHER ONE IS THIS 16 INCH BIKE WITH 20INCH FORKS? JUST ASKING CUZ I DONT WANA BUY OTHER FORKS FOR MY 16 I HAVE SOME 20INCH TWISTED FORKS LAYING AROUND IN GOOD CONDITIONS I CAN USE.. KEEP UP EM BAD ASS SHOTS


----------



## MR.559

oneofakind said:


> Took the bikes out for some pics today....


putting it down!


----------



## oneofakind

mr.casper said:


> BAD ASS BIKES U HAVE THIS AND DA OTHER ONE IS THIS 16 INCH BIKE WITH 20INCH FORKS? JUST ASKING CUZ I DONT WANA BUY OTHER FORKS FOR MY 16 I HAVE SOME 20INCH TWISTED FORKS LAYING AROUND IN GOOD CONDITIONS I CAN USE.. KEEP UP EM BAD ASS SHOTS


Was up Casper yes there both mine...yeah 20' forks on a 16' I didn't like the way 16' forks looked on it with a down crown...


----------



## oneofakind

MR.559 said:


> putting it down!


Tryin to hold it down for the club....!


----------



## mr.casper

oneofakind said:


> Was up Casper yes there both mine...yeah 20' forks on a 16' I didn't like the way 16' forks looked on it with a down crown...


OK GREAT I HAVE ME SOME TWISTED FORKS GONNA GO ON DA 16 IM GETTING


----------



## Richiecool69elka

oneofakind said:


> Took the bikes out for some pics today....


Damn Both Looking Good.


----------



## oneofakind

Richiecool69elka said:


> Damn Both Looking Good.


Thanks homie...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

oneofakind said:


> Thanks homie...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Clarissa63

IF U NEED A CUSTOM SEAT DONE HIT ME UP


----------



## oneofakind

ROADRUNNER...TOPDOGS B.C.


----------



## oneofakind

"Purple Riena"...."RoadRunner"....TopDogs B.C...Fresno Cali......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> ROADRUNNER...TOPDOGS B.C.


TTT looks good brother


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> TTT looks good brother


Thanks brotha its going into retirement...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> Thanks brotha its going into retirement...


It's to nice to retired it


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Blue94cady

Thats whats up looks good and she looks happy


----------



## oneofakind

Blue94cady said:


> Thats whats up looks good and she looks happy


Thanks Shaggy...yeah she loves hittin the switch....lol


----------



## Blue94cady

Im working on a pic one for my lil girl to


----------



## oneofakind

Blue94cady said:


> Im working on a pic one for my lil girl to


You got the frame from Spock.. can't wait to see it.. send update pics...


----------



## Blue94cady

Will do were can i get a air kit?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

oneofakind said:


> Thanks brotha its going into retirement...


Again ?


----------



## oneofakind

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Again ?


----------



## oneofakind

TTT....


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Don't do it John keep showing the bike.


----------



## oneofakind

Can't wait for the shows this weekend....


----------



## oneofakind

Really want to do this one up..some paint, all show chrome,air set up, and striping...sounds like a plan...


----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


> Really want to do this one up..some paint, all show chrome,air set up, and striping...sounds like a plan...


ROADRUNNER II???


----------



## oneofakind

INKEDUP said:


> ROADRUNNER II???


Lol...


----------



## Kidblack

what kind of valve is that over the top of the co2 bottle


----------



## oneofakind

TTT...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Gotta love craigslist just picked this up..electric turntable and display..$100...


----------



## MR.559

oneofakind said:


> Gotta love craigslist just picked this up..electric turntable and display..$100...


that was cheap


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Sick come up


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Sick come up


Yes sir matches my daughters pixie..


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

Some pics from car show Saturday...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Richiecool69elka

oneofakind said:


> Gotta love craigslist just picked this up..electric turntable and display..$100...


Damn Nice Find and at a Good Price...


----------



## oneofakind

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...t.com/albums/bb428/oneofakind55/VIDEO0004.mp4
My son hittin the switch on my daughters bike...


----------



## oneofakind

Testing the turntable....
http://static.photobucket.com/playe...t.com/albums/bb428/oneofakind55/VIDEO0009.mp4


----------



## Lil Spanks

anything going down in fresno this mothers weekend..ill be heaed up the this sat. and leaving wends.


----------



## oneofakind

Lil Spanks said:


> anything going down in fresno this mothers weekend..ill be heaed up the this sat. and leaving wends.


Nothing this weekend that I know of...


----------



## INKEDUP

NICE PICS BRO


----------



## oneofakind

INKEDUP said:


> NICE PICS BRO


Thanks brotha...!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

oneofakind said:


>


Does the bike have graphics or murals? Either way this f'ker is badass. :naughty:


----------



## oneofakind

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Does the bike have graphics or murals? Either way this f'ker is badass. :naughty:


Has tribal patterns with murals in them..


----------



## dave_st23

And outline pinstripping. He's calling it "graveyard shift".


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

oneofakind said:


> Has tribal patterns with murals in them..





dave_st23 said:


> And outline pinstripping. He's calling it "graveyard shift".


uffin: He did a great combination.


----------



## dave_st23

CaliLifeStyle said:


> uffin: He did a great combination.


It used to be my sons frame he traded my bro for a stretch cruiser


----------



## oneofakind

dave_st23 said:


> It used to be my sons frame he traded my bro for a stretch cruiser


Looks better as a 3 wheeler Dave...lol...jk


----------



## oneofakind

TTT...


----------



## MR.559

oneofakind said:


> Looks better as a 3 wheeler Dave...lol...jk


x2 lol


----------



## dave_st23

MR.559 said:


> x2 lol


LoL I think he broke the jinx


----------



## oneofakind

So my son didn't care to much for this 66' western flyer so my daughter wanted to try it and lived it. 








So I took the cont kit off raised the handlebars and flipped the convertable take over and made it hers...


----------



## lesstime

i got the perfect tank for that but i promised not to let it go any where ill show you a pic tomorrow


----------



## lesstime

.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump... Nice bike


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

TTT


----------



## oneofakind

My daughters bike first show Carnales Unidos summerfest 2012...


----------



## oneofakind

1st place 2 wheel street...


----------



## oneofakind

RoadRunner with minor changes at Summerfest 2012...


----------



## oneofakind

1st place 2 wheel semi custom...


----------



## INKEDUP

CONGRATS BRO!


----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> i got the perfect tank for that but i promised not to let it go any where ill show you a pic tomorrow


:nono:


----------



## lesstime

its not going no where i promise


----------



## oneofakind

OG Status 2nd place 3 wheel street...


----------



## oneofakind

Lil Maldito reppin the TOPDOGS...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

oneofakind said:


> OG Status 2nd place 3 wheel street...


:worship:


----------



## oneofakind

Took my daughters bike for some pics today my boys were busy painting this weekend...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## D&A

TTT one of a kind!!!


----------



## oneofakind

Yup TTT....!


----------



## Amahury760

What's up bro, you haven't came thru with that magazine. ??????????????!!!!!!!!!!???????


----------



## oneofakind

TTT...


----------



## oneofakind

Some pics from Luxurious bike show san Jose...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## azteca de oro

Good pic.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

oneofakind said:


>





oneofakind said:


>


:worship:


----------



## EL RAIDER

thx for the pic


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## INKEDUP

PICS LOOKING GREAT BRO!! HOW U BEEN??


----------



## oneofakind

Been good just doin my thing..and you...!


----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


> Been good just doin my thing..and you...!


SAME OLD HOMIE...PUTTING SOME PRESSURE ON MY TRIKE


----------



## oneofakind

INKEDUP said:


> SAME OLD HOMIE...PUTTING SOME PRESSURE ON MY TRIKE


Cool..can't wait to see the upgrades...


----------



## Amahury760

Amahury760 said:


> What's up bro, you haven't came thru with that magazine. ??????????????!!!!!!!!!!???????


TTT


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

oneofakind said:


>


that's one Bad ass bike


----------



## oneofakind

Pics from invasion car shoe Saturday in Fresno...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Pics from summer slam in Winton ca this past weekend..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

More pics coming this weekend...


----------



## INKEDUP

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## oneofakind

David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsup::worship::worship:


WAS UP DAVID HOW YOU DOING BRO....


----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


> WAS UP DAVID HOW YOU DOING BRO....



DOING GOOD JUST HEAR GETTING READY FOR THE LRM NATIONAL SHOW. THINKING OF NEW THINGS TO ADD TO THE BIKES


----------



## oneofakind

David Cervantes said:


> DOING GOOD JUST HEAR GETTING READY FOR THE LRM NATIONAL SHOW. THINKING OF NEW THINGS TO ADD TO THE BIKES


COOL SEE YOU THERE...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

sick ass pics bro TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Nice Pics Bro...:nicoderm:...


----------



## oneofakind

THANKS FELLAS....


----------



## 96tein

oneofakind said:


> More pics coming this weekend...


This weekend being the street low in woodland ?


----------



## David831

96tein said:


> This weekend being the street low in woodland ?


Whos going to woodland


----------



## oneofakind

HERE'S SOME COOL LOLO'S FROM POPS FABRICATION BIKE SHOP IN SAN JOSE...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## David Cervantes

TTT :wave:


----------



## oneofakind

David Cervantes said:


> TTT :wave:


WAS UP DAVID ..


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

oneofakind said:


>


:squint: This is mind fucking me right now.


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Ttt


----------



## 96tein

oneofakind said:


>


Next first place o.g. Right there


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

What up John


----------



## oneofakind

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> What up John


Was up Ritchie


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

oneofakind said:


> Was up Ritchie


What up what's the next show you going to ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


>


I like this bike alot .. Nice bike brother


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

TTT...


----------



## Blue94cady

Nice pics


----------



## oneofakind

New charm to match the forks on the roadrunner...


----------



## Clown Confusion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRzcCbjQ_5I&feature=related


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

oneofakind said:


> New charm to match the forks on the roadrunner...




whaaaat? sick!


----------



## oneofakind

JUSTDEEZ said:


> whaaaat? sick!


What up Danny..yup my boy used the same cad just shrunck it down and added a loop..then I show chromed it...bling bling...lol


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


>


clean!


----------



## oneofakind

INKEDUP said:


> clean!


THANKS FLEET...!!!


----------



## Vm0m0

oneofakind said:


>


that's some nice work homie


----------



## oneofakind

Vm0m0 said:


> that's some nice work homie


THANKS DANNY...


----------



## Kiloz

oneofakind said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

Kiloz said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS KILOZ...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

Tight Ass Pics Bro :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LatinsFinest714

What's up bro sick ass pics hopefully you can take some of my bikes at a show


----------



## oneofakind

LatinsFinest714 said:


> What's up bro sick ass pics hopefully you can take some of my bikes at a show


THANKS HOMIE I'M PLANNING ON GOING DOWN THERE AUG.11 AND 12 YOUR GUYS AND LEGIONS SHOW IF ALL GOES AS PLANNED...


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Legions show for sure bro


----------



## oneofakind

ROADRUNNER GUNNA MAKES IT'S FIRST TRIP TO LA SOON...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

when did you chrome the pedals? we need mo pics!


----------



## oneofakind

JUSTDEEZ said:


> when did you chrome the pedals? we need mo pics!


ABOUT A WEEK AGO PICS MANANA...HAVENT YOU SEEN THEM LOL...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

oneofakind said:


> ABOUT A WEEK AGO PICS MANANA...HAVENT YOU SEEN THEM LOL...


of course I have. :happysad:


----------



## oneofakind

WENT WITH DIFFERENT DESIGNS ON EACH SIDE..


----------



## neutryal7

oneofakind said:


>


That's Beautiful! Those forks are tooo sick!"


----------



## oneofakind

neutryal7 said:


> That's Beautiful! Those forks are tooo sick!"


THANKS...


----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


> WENT WITH DIFFERENT DESIGNS ON EACH SIDE..


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

oneofakind said:


> WENT WITH DIFFERENT DESIGNS ON EACH SIDE..



my favorite pedals ive ever done!!!!! lol


----------



## Clown Confusion

and they were not both the left side lol


----------



## oneofakind

JUSTDEEZ said:


> my favorite pedals ive ever done!!!!! lol


Thanks Danny Im really happy the way came out, better than I expected..


----------



## oneofakind

I'M TRYIN TO MAKE IT DOWN TO THE OLDIES SFV SHOW THIS SUNDAY TO GET SOME PICS....!!!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


> I'M TRYIN TO MAKE IT DOWN TO THE OLDIES SFV SHOW THIS SUNDAY TO GET SOME PICS....!!!!!


SEE U THERE CARNAL


----------



## oneofakind

TTT...


----------



## D-ice69

oneofakind said:


> WENT WITH DIFFERENT DESIGNS ON EACH SIDE..


 HMG THAT IS SO DAMMMMMM SICK BRO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

TTT...


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

What's up john m still waiting on that pic loco


----------



## oneofakind

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> What's up john m still waiting on that pic loco


HERE YOY GO BURRO MY BAD...


----------



## MR.559

oneofakind said:


> HERE YOY GO BURRO MY BAD...


clean


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

oneofakind said:


> HERE YOY GO BURRO MY BAD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO TE]
> 
> Tanks john
> 
> Como andas loco
> 
> 
> como andas loco


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

I love that car i never seen it 
were is he from


----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


> WENT WITH DIFFERENT DESIGNS ON EACH SIDE..


:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## oneofakind

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> I love that car i never seen it
> were is he from


The Artistics


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## cwplanet

oneofakind said:


> WENT WITH DIFFERENT DESIGNS ON EACH SIDE..


:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

TTT...!!!


----------



## oneofakind

MORE PICS TOMORROW...


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> MORE PICS TOMORROW...


 :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion

wares the pics wake up lol


----------



## Amahury760

oneofakind said:


> MORE PICS TOMORROW...


What's up bro, did you ever find that magazine i wanted


----------



## oneofakind

Amahury760 said:


> What's up bro, did you ever find that magazine i wanted


Yeah bro still have it gotta get sent out to you keep forgetting by this week homie ..


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## oneofakind

PICS FROM THE MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Blue94cady

Nice pics loko thanks


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## 2008mike

It's dope bro thanks I miss it but it's ok I got another one coming real soon!!!


----------



## oneofakind

2008mike said:


> It's dope bro thanks I miss it but it's ok I got another one coming real soon!!!


???


----------



## 96tein

oneofakind said:


>


Dope pic.....


----------



## oneofakind

WHAT UP KEV READY FOR ANOTHER ONE THIS WEEKEND...


----------



## EL RAIDER

oneofakind said:


>


thx for the pic :thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein

oneofakind said:


> WHAT UP KEV READY FOR ANOTHER ONE THIS WEEKEND...


my bike is in the car still lol ready to roll


----------



## oneofakind

96tein said:


> my bike is in the car still lol ready to roll


All 3 still in my van to..lol..to hot to take em out...


----------



## Kiloz

Awesome shots


----------



## oneofakind

Spare parts hook up for my daughter...


----------



## furby714

oneofakind said:


> Spare parts hook up for my daughter...


So am guessing no more trade for the light ???


----------



## oneofakind

furby714 said:


> So am guessing no more trade for the light ???


Nah bro thanks tho..forgot to send you a pm...


----------



## Clown Confusion

ready for this weekend bro


----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


> ready for this weekend bro


.???..might not make it...hopefully we will see .


----------



## furby714

oneofakind said:


> Nah bro thanks tho..forgot to send you a pm...


Ight


----------



## oneofakind

BAKERSFIELD THIS WEEKEND...PICS COMING SOON...


----------



## 96tein

oneofakind said:


> BAKERSFIELD THIS WEEKEND...PICS COMING SOON...


The vini van caravan lol


----------



## oneofakind

96tein said:


> The vini van caravan lol


TEAM CALI ON THE MOVE...


----------



## Clown Confusion

Yup


----------



## CE 707

You guys have a safe trip good luck an hope you guys do good


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Was the show any good ?


----------



## oneofakind

LOWRIDER NATIONALS BEST OF SHOW..LIL DIABLITA...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Richiecool69elka

Nice Pics.:nicoderm:...Are you going to The Legions Show?


----------



## oneofakind

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice Pics.:nicoderm:...Are you going to The Legions Show?


MAYBE STILL NOT SURE YET...


----------



## oneofakind

MORE PICS FROM THR NATIONALS TOMORROW...


----------



## stroller

LUSCIOUS GREEN from THEE ARTISTICS 805 :thumbsup:


----------



## furby714

stroller said:


> LUSCIOUS GREEN from THEE ARTISTICS 805 :thumbsup:


Sick sick


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

oneofakind said:


>


Very nice part design.


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


>


erics old bike looks nice the only thing thats an eye sore the handle bars there a lil to big but other then that the bikes bad ass


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


>


this display is bad as fuck other then that i dont see how it beat hellboy


----------



## CE 707

nice pics bro


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## casper805

CE 707 said:


> this display is bad as fuck other then that i dont see how it beat hellboy


He beat him cause that's the club the judge use to be from


----------



## Clown Confusion

casper805 said:


> He beat him cause that's the club the judge use to be from


yup


----------



## CE 707

casper805 said:


> He beat him cause that's the club the judge use to be from


Yea sounds like ain't much changed an the shitty part alot of people pay good money an travel far just to get screwed of judging


----------



## casper805

CE 707 said:


> Yea sounds like ain't much changed an the shitty part alot of people pay good money an travel far just to get screwed of judging


Yup that's Wat happened to use whe lost to bikes with twisted parts


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## 96tein

casper805 said:


> He beat him cause that's the club the judge use to be from


Meh it is what it is...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## kajumbo

casper805 said:


> He beat him cause that's the club the judge use to be from


I don't know bout that I'm frim same club n had him judge my bike a couple time with hellboy there n I didn't even place over stock lil tigers. It looks to me he won on 2tone Engraving and display points... In my opinion hell boy looks better but as we all know just cuz it looks sicker don't mean they got more points


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## kajumbo

kajumbo said:


> I don't know bout that I'm frim same club n had him judge my bike a couple time with hellboy there n I didn't even place over stock lil tigers. It looks to me he won on 2tone Engraving and display points... In my opinion hell boy looks better but as we all know just cuz it looks sicker don't mean they got more points


but I could be wrong .I THINK I've BEEN WRONG ONCE B4


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Nice pics bro There a lot of nice bike I miss out


----------



## CE 707

casper805 said:


> Yup that's Wat happened to use whe lost to bikes with twisted parts


That's why I lost intrest an got into cars I only got back into bikes cuz of my kids other then that I'm over it


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Nice pictures John.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Yup Nice Pics Again...:nicoderm:...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## INKEDUP

NICE PICS BRO...THANKS FOR SHARING


----------



## oneofakind

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS FELLAS JUST DOIN WHAT I CAN...


----------



## furby714

Are u guna make it this weekend to the legion show ??


----------



## oneofakind

Ima try still sure yet..I want to ..


----------



## furby714

oneofakind said:


> Ima try still sure yet..I want to ..


If u do so u can take some shots of my bike


----------



## oneofakind

No doubt homie..hopefully see you out there...


----------



## furby714

oneofakind said:


> No doubt homie..hopefully see you out there...


Gracias hopefully


----------



## oneofakind

...TTT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

Nice pics John... It was good chopping it up with u guys. Congrats 2 all the winners:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

LIL DIABLITA...
http://static.photobucket.com/playe...et.com/albums/bb428/oneofakind55/M4H08498.mp4


----------



## oneofakind

GREEN WITH ENVY..
http://static.photobucket.com/playe...et.com/albums/bb428/oneofakind55/M4H08499.mp4


----------



## oneofakind

TOPDOGS LINE UP LOWRIDER NATIONALS..
http://static.photobucket.com/playe...et.com/albums/bb428/oneofakind55/M4H08497.mp4


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## oneofakind

TTT...


----------



## dave_st23

TTT




Where's the TD show pics


----------



## oneofakind

Almost done with my daughters '20...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


> Almost done with my daughters '20...


:thumbsup:

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

oneofakind said:


> Almost done with my daughters '20...


looks good my t.d


----------



## oneofakind

DAUGHTERS BEW RIDE DONE...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## SWAGON63

:thumbsup:


oneofakind said:


>


----------



## oneofakind

HERE SHE IS RIDIN....LIL BLURRY SHE WAS RIDIN TO FAST..LOL..








CELL PHONE PIC AT NIGHT...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## MR.559

oneofakind said:


> HERE SHE IS RIDIN....LIL BLURRY SHE WAS RIDIN TO FAST..LOL..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CELL PHONE PIC AT NIGHT...


love that pic


----------



## oneofakind

MR.559 said:


> love that pic


..


----------



## genuinechevy

oneofakind said:


>


Nice I'm building one of this for my 3 year old for her b-day next mo.


----------



## cwplanet

TTT


----------



## oneofakind

TTT


----------



## SWAGON63

oneofakind said:


>


Nice pic I need a copy pm me


----------



## el guey

genuinechevy said:


> Nice I'm building one of this for my 3 year old for her b-day next mo.


clleeann


----------



## oneofakind

Pics from the Budweiser Super Show Woodlake Ca..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


>


I LIKE THE RIMS BUT NUTHING ELSE REALLY FLOWS WITH THIS BIKE...


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Pics from the Budweiser Super Show Woodlake Ca..


THIS ONE HAS A REALLY NICE PAINT JOB...


----------



## el guey

oneofakind said:


>


 im digging those murals on the elcouffin:


----------



## oneofakind

AT IT AGAIN..







....


----------



## oneofakind

THIS WAS MY RIDE RAT/LOW RIDE....1955 PONTIAC CHIEFTAN...I WISH I DIDNT SELL IT......


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

The rusty nail


----------



## mastaslash

who made the bat??? its so sick...I want one...I'll pay! anyone know someone who can make one?


----------



## oneofakind

mastaslash said:


> who made the bat??? its so sick...I want one...I'll pay! anyone know someone who can make one?


D twist from Canada made the bat


----------



## 96tein

oneofakind said:


> D twist from Canada made the bat


And chances of getting another made are slim to none. LoL


----------



## oneofakind

96tein said:


> And chances of getting another made are slim to none. LoL


TRUE...LOL


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:u have some nice pics homie


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

:thumbsup: Nice pics.


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Wicked95

Hey John let me know how much is a poster of my sons bike. Thanks and great pictures


----------



## 96tein

As always john sweet pics.....


----------



## bullet one

Nice pics


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


>


I like this one clean an classy


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## INKEDUP

NICE PICS BRO!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## KIPPY

oneofakind said:


>


NICE


----------



## oneofakind

KIPPY said:


> NICE


Yup real nice


----------



## el peyotero

nice pics homie. TTT!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


>


FUCKING AMAZING!!!!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## MR.GM84

TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

MR.GM84 said:


> TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


WAS GOOD HOMIE...


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

oneofakind said:


>


good lookin out on the pictures of my bike


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

oneofakind said:


>


good lookin out on the pictures of my bike


----------



## el peyotero

TTT for the homie!


----------



## oneofakind

el peyotero said:


> TTT for the homie!


THANKS MARK...!!


----------



## stroller

oneofakind said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

T:thumbsup:T:worship:T


----------



## MR.GM84

oneofakind said:


> WAS GOOD HOMIE...


WORKING AT THE SHOP. I WAS AT THE LA SHOW ON SATURDAY LOTS OF CLEAN BIKES .
LOVE THEM PICS KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK:h5:


----------



## oneofakind

YEAH SOME NICE CLEAN BIKES...THANKS FOR COMPLIMENTS I LOVE DOING WHAT I DO TRYIN TO DO MY PART TOKEEP IT ALIVE..


----------



## oneofakind

TTT...


----------



## NellyNell

72' Mongoose


----------



## oneofakind

AIR KIT IN ACTION...
http://static.photobucket.com/playe...com/albums/bb428/oneofakind55/VIDEO0004-1.mp4


----------



## oneofakind

MORE PICS THIS WEEKEND..TTT


----------



## 96tein

oneofakind said:


> MORE PICS THIS WEEKEND..TTT


Whats this weekend, the rezmade show


----------



## oneofakind

96tein said:


> Whats this weekend, the rezmade show


Yezzzz zirrr...


----------



## oneofakind

REZMADE SHOW PICS...
BEST OF SHOW..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Nice pics are you going to woodland


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## R0L0

bad ass pics as wlways John. :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

E.C. ROLO said:


> bad ass pics as wlways John. :thumbsup:


What up Rolo...


----------



## R0L0

oneofakind said:


> What up Rolo...


not much bro, just ready for Woodland. whats good with you bro?


----------



## oneofakind

Not much chllin waitin for woodland


----------



## R0L0

oneofakind said:


> Not much chllin waitin for woodland


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

oneofakind said:


>


thx for the pic homie


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## MR.559

nice pics my dog


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


>


Thanks for the pic of my doughters bike bro it would good seeing you guys out there


----------



## bullet one

Nice pics slick


----------



## lesstime

oneofakind said:


>





oneofakind said:


>





oneofakind said:


>


the only 12'' that showed up? what there any street trikes?


----------



## lesstime

very nice pics of all them keep up the good eye bro


----------



## R0L0

Bad ass pics as akways bro


----------



## David831

lesstime said:


> the only 12'' that showed up? what there any street trikes?


My 12" missed it


----------



## lesstime

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> My 12" missed it


what one is that there somany lol


----------



## EL RAIDER

oneofakind said:


>


thx for the pic and brakets homie and congrats on your win


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

nice pics bro


----------



## oneofakind

Mr.Chop Top said:


> nice pics bro


THANKS BRO PEDAL CAR PICS COMING SOON..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

oneofakind said:


>


Thanks for the pics bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

What's up john looking forward to the item I'm buying off of you thanx for the hook up bro i appreciate it see you in vegas


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump nice pic


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bump nice pic


THANKS HOMIE..


----------



## Clown Confusion

wares sugar rush lol


----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


> wares sugar rush lol


1ST PIC ON PAGE 23...LOL


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


>


oh lol


----------



## BIG AL 310

:wave:i need some new shots playa see u in vegas..........


----------



## oneofakind

BIG AL 310 said:


> :wave:i need some new shots playa see u in vegas..........


WHAT UP BIG AL SEE YOU IN VEGAS HOMIE...


----------



## BIG AL 310

oneofakind said:


> WHAT UP BIG AL SEE YOU IN VEGAS HOMIE...


:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


>


Thanks Homie pics of my kids bikes came out tight


----------



## Socal#13

Nices homie..hope you get some of my bike in vegas with its new display


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## kajumbo

oneofakind said:


>


nice photo bro. Thanks


----------



## cone_weezy

oneofakind said:


>




I really like this one john, keep. Up the badass work u do on these pics/posters


----------



## oneofakind

cone_weezy said:


> I really like this one john, keep. Up the badass work u do on these pics/posters


THANKS WEEZY JUST HAVING FUN WUTH EM...


----------



## oneofakind

CAN'T WAIT FOR VEGAS TO CATCH UP WITH OLD FRIENDS AND MEET NEW ONES IF YOU ALL NEED OR WABT POSTERS OF YOUR RIDES HIT ME UP...


----------



## lesstime

trying to bring something new for you to get a few pics of fingers crossed


----------



## oneofakind

BATTERIES ALL CHARGED READY FOR VEGAS...!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

How much are posters?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> CAN'T WAIT FOR VEGAS TO CATCH UP WITH OLD FRIENDS AND MEET NEW ONES IF YOU ALL NEED OR WABT POSTERS OF YOUR RIDES HIT ME UP...


Have good time out there take lots of pics if I can't make it. Gt edition be there still


----------



## cwplanet

oneofakind said:


>





oneofakind said:


>





oneofakind said:


>





oneofakind said:


>


Great photos every time I come in this thread


----------



## oneofakind

cwplanet said:


> Great photos every time I come in this thread


THANKS HOMIE MUCH APPRECIATED..!!


----------



## David831

Pics pics pics


----------



## oneofakind

HOME FROM VEGAS WAS GUNNA POST PICS BUT FUCKIT TO DAMB TIRED...MAYBE LATER


----------



## azteca de oro

Pic


----------



## DVS

oneofakind said:


> HOME FROM VEGAS WAS GUNNA POST PICS BUT FUCKIT TO DAMB TIRED...MAYBE LATER


Tired? WTF?? LOL


----------



## oneofakind

DVS said:


> Tired? WTF?? LOL


LOL I TOOK PICS OF ALL THE BIKES EXCEPT THE 1ST PLACE STREET TRIKE...LOL..JK..


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> HOME FROM VEGAS WAS GUNNA POST PICS BUT FUCKIT TO DAMB TIRED...MAYBE LATER


Nice meeting u homie and Thanks for da hook up on da wrist bands :h5:


----------



## oneofakind

elspock84 said:


> Nice meeting u homie and Thanks for da hook up on da wrist bands :h5:[/QUOTE
> WAS UP SPOCK NICE MEETING YOU TO HOMIE FINALLY..NO PROBLEM ON THE BANDS HOPE YOU HAD A GOODTIME OUT WEST..


----------



## MR.559

whats up big john post pics lol


----------



## haro amado

oneofakind said:


> HOME FROM VEGAS WAS GUNNA POST PICS BUT FUCKIT TO DAMB TIRED...MAYBE LATER


You are weak


----------



## oneofakind

haro amado said:


> You are weak


You are for not going to the show you snooze you loose..


----------



## haro amado

oneofakind said:


> You are for not going to the show you snooze you loose..


Lol now post pic


----------



## oneofakind

Nah I already seen the bikes..


----------



## DVS

oneofakind said:


> LOL I TOOK PICS OF ALL THE BIKES EXCEPT THE 1ST PLACE STREET TRIKE...LOL..JK..


It's a bucket anyways.


oneofakind said:


> Nah I already seen the bikes..


Whatever


----------



## David831

Any pictures


----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


> HOME FROM VEGAS WAS GUNNA POST PICS BUT FUCKIT TO DAMB TIRED...MAYBE LATER


I WANT TO THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP I REALLY APPRECIATED. THANKS ONES AGAIN :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one

oneofakind said:


> Nah I already seen the bikes..


lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Any pics of the widow maker?.


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## drasticbean

What's up. One of a kind ...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

drasticbean said:


> What's up. One of a kind ...


What's up Bean it was cool meeting you homie..did you get pics of that security guard..lol


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## dark angel 2011

nice bikes and awsome pictures


----------



## mr.widow-maker

How much for a poster?


oneofakind said:


>


----------



## dreamer1

oneofakind said:


>


Nice pic bro was nice meeting u......see ya soon n big grasias for the pic...shoot a price for a poster carnal......


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## drasticbean

oneofakind said:


> What's up Bean it was cool meeting you homie..did you get pics of that security guard..lol


Yes I did....lmao


----------



## Amahury760

oneofakind said:


>


Nice pictures bro, LOVED THIS ONE


----------



## David831

oneofakind said:


>


Can u make a poster bro pm price


----------



## madrigalkustoms

oneofakind said:


>


pic looks sick. thanks john.


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## bullet one

oneofakind said:


>


nice pic slick!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Richiecool69elka

oneofakind said:


>


Did this bike Win anything in Vegas?


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Richiecool69elka

Nice Pics Bro..:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

Richiecool69elka said:


> Did this bike Win anything in Vegas?


No I don't think so..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Clown Confusion

nice


----------



## David831

oneofakind said:


>


Is this the one dat got 3rd on 12" does any one knw


----------



## lesstime

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Is this the one dat got 3rd on 12" does any one knw


yeah but not sure how


----------



## DVS

Damn are you going to make me wait until the last picture. Lol


----------



## oneofakind

DVS said:


> Damn are you going to make me wait until the last picture. Lol


LOL..204 MORE BIKES YO UPLOAD BEFORE YOURS...,)


----------



## David831

lesstime said:


> yeah but not sure how


Why bro


----------



## azteca de oro

Nice pic


----------



## Kiloz

A lot of nice shots!


----------



## BIG AL 310

oneofakind said:


>


nice need one off these.............:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AL 310

oneofakind said:


>


put one together like last time but with the three diffrent looks............:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


>


That's nice


----------



## oneofakind

Kiloz said:


> A lot of nice shots!


THANKS..


----------



## oneofakind

azteca de oro said:


> Nice pic


THANKS ROBERT..


----------



## oneofakind

MORE PICS COMING...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## R0L0

Nice pics as always John....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

X2 nice pics bro


----------



## lesstime

thanks for the nice pics i didnt see you at all and i walk by yall bikes like 4 times hope to see yall in 2013


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## MARINATE

Nice pics TTT


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Socal#13

Eyy homie i was wondering if you got a pic of a ViejitoS full 20" bark blue with silver lief ..


----------



## oneofakind

Socal#13 said:


> Eyy homie i was wondering if you got a pic of a ViejitoS full 20" bark blue with silver lief ..


YWAH WILL POST TOMORROW..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Socal#13

oneofakind said:


> YWAH WILL POST TOMORROW..


That name is hood affiliated was wondering is you can put in in the picture like you did to widow maker


----------



## MARINATE

Nice one of skittles! Got any more?


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

MARINATE said:


> Nice one of skittles! Got any more?


NAH I THINK THAT'S IT..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Socal#13 said:


> That name is hood affiliated was wondering is you can put in in the picture like you did to widow maker


YAH NO PROBLEM...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## RUBIO1987

oneofakind said:


>


U still making posters?


----------



## oneofakind

RUBIO1987 said:


> U still making posters?


Yes sir send me pm of what you want..


----------



## el peyotero

oneofakind said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> this is one of my favorites. bad ass bike and display!


----------



## el peyotero

oneofakind said:


>


wow!! ttt!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Socal#13

Dont forget my hood afilieted bike homie...


----------



## oneofakind

Socal#13 said:


> Dont forget my hood afilieted bike homie...


Was it on a turntable..??


----------



## Socal#13

oneofakind said:


> Was it on a turntable..??


Yeah its a full frame with just custom handlebars..i


----------



## oneofakind

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah its a full frame with just custom handlebars..i


I don't thi.k I have a pic the only one from viejitos I have on aturntable is the one art painted..


----------



## Socal#13

oneofakind said:


> I don't thi.k I have a pic the only one from viejitos I have on aturntable is the one art painted..


Thats my bike..art painted both


----------



## oneofakind

Socal#13 said:


> Thats my bike..art painted both


I don't think the other one was set up when I was taking pics does the one on full display have a name..?


----------



## Socal#13

oneofakind said:


> I don't think the other one was set up when I was taking pics does the one on full display have a name..?


 i

Not really homie dont know wat to call it


----------



## MARINATE

oneofakind said:


>


Nice flick homie!


----------



## oneofakind

ALL PICS CAN BE POSTERS PM ME IF INTERESTED FOR PRICE AND INFO THANKS..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:HOMIE THE PICS LOOK ATM,SE MIRAN CHINGON!!


----------



## CE 707

Even if I didn't make it to the show you did a good job covering the show an make me feel like I was there


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## idillon

LEGENDARY LOWRIDERS!!!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## elspock84

me and da homie john


----------



## oneofakind

elspock84 said:


> me and da homie john


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Nice pictures bro. 
Respect. :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Nice pictures bro.
> Respect. :thumbsup:


THANK YOU. I REALLY APRECIATE IT...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Would you happen to have a 16 inch Boys Frame For Sale?


----------



## oneofakind

Richiecool69elka said:


> Would you happen to have a 16 inch Boys Frame For Sale?[/QUOTE
> 
> NO SORRY I DON'T


----------



## drasticbean

elspock84 said:


> me and da homie john


2 good homies right there......one of them is a true ninja....


----------



## CE 707

Richiecool69elka said:


> Would you happen to have a 16 inch Boys Frame For Sale?


What you looking to spend an u want it stretch or mods on liyah


----------



## oneofakind

More pics comin soon...gunna print some posters this week still time to put order in pm me if interested...


----------



## lesstime

what do collages go for,, kinda thinking all the GT bikes with bike club of year 2012???


----------



## Vm0m0

oneofakind said:


>


thanks homie. nice pic of my wife lil bike


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

What up John? Looks like Vegas was off the hook.


----------



## oneofakind

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> What up John? Looks like Vegas was off the hook.


WAS A GOOD SHOW OVER 230 BIKES THE MOST THEY EVER HAD...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

oneofakind said:


> Richiecool69elka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you happen to have a 16 inch Boys Frame For Sale?[/QUOTE
> 
> NO SORRY I DON'T
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

CE 707 said:


> What you looking to spend an u want it stretch or mods on liyah


Not Alot.Just Want A Stock Schwinn Frame.


----------



## oneofakind

THE WAY MY DAUGHTERS "PURPLE REINA" FIRST STARTED...


----------



## oneofakind

ONE OF MY FAVORITE PICS..


----------



## R0L0

oneofakind said:


> ONE OF MY FAVORITE PICS..


I would had to agree.. This is a bad ass pic!!!!!!!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

oneofakind said:


> WAS A GOOD SHOW OVER 230 BIKES THE MOST THEY EVER HAD...


Damn that's cool a lot of competition.


----------



## el peyotero

oneofakind said:


>


i came across one of these pea picker reproductions yesterday for a good price. any idea what these are worth being a repop?


----------



## oneofakind

el peyotero said:


> i came across one of these pea picker reproductions yesterday for a good price. any idea what these are worth being a repop?


I've seen em go for $200-$400...


----------



## el peyotero

oneofakind said:


> I've seen em go for $200-$400...


cool, this guy i met wants $200. im still deciding about picking it up. they look badass but i feel kinda wierd about getting a stingray that was made in china


----------



## Money Never Sleeps

oneofakind you takes some badass pics homie.. i enjoy looking on your thread to see all the different bikes thats out there


----------



## oneofakind

IMPALAS MAGAZINE SHOW PICS COMING SOON...


----------



## KIPPY

:drama:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## cone_weezy

oneofakind said:


>



this tonyo old parts? it doesnt match the theme with all them clowns etc


----------



## oneofakind

cone_weezy said:


> this tonyo old parts? it doesnt match the theme with all them clowns etc


Those are them and I don't know why the sissy bars are mounted to the handlebars..???


----------



## cone_weezy

oneofakind said:


> Those are them and I don't know why the sissy bars are mounted to the handlebars..???


i notice that lol, flat tires muffler and antena on the display why? pointless ....wish the owner of that green bike kept it as te riddler looks cleaner before


----------



## oneofakind

cone_weezy said:


> i notice that lol, flat tires muffler and antena on the display why? pointless ....wish the owner of that green bike kept it as te riddler looks cleaner before[/QUOTE
> THE GREEN ONE IS NOW THE SHOW STOPPER ABD WAS JUST BOUGHT BY MY HOMIE..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## CaliLifeStyle

oneofakind said:


>



:squint:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## David Cervantes

cone_weezy said:


> this tonyo old parts? it doesnt match the theme with all them clowns etc


:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


>


were can i get one of those schwinn tail lights


----------



## oneofakind

CE 707 said:


> were can i get one of those schwinn tail lights


EBAY..I GOT I'M FROM MIKEY CHEAP TO...


----------



## CE 707

Lol I hope that ain't the one I'm missing that was on lil cherry I've been looking for it an can't seem to find it


----------



## oneofakind

CE 707 said:


> Lol I hope that ain't the one I'm missing that was on lil cherry I've been looking for it an can't seem to find it


WELL GOOD LUCK WITH THAT...


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


> Lol I hope that ain't the one I'm missing that was on lil cherry I've been looking for it an can't seem to find it


naw i had 2 of them one i put on lil cherry and the other one was in my box now jon has it


----------



## CE 707

Cool no worries


----------



## oneofakind

New cruiser for my daughter..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

TTT...


----------



## lesstime

oneofakind said:


>


nice


----------



## MR.559

Whats up fam? can you still send those pics?


----------



## oneofakind

MR.559 said:


> Whats up fam? can you still send those pics?


YAH BUDDY WILL PRINT SOME THIS WEEK..


----------



## BIG AL 310

what up player sent that money order out today....:thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

What's up bro did my buddy hit you up


----------



## oneofakind

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> What's up bro did my buddy hit you up


YES SIR


----------



## David831

oneofakind said:


>


Wat happend to this trike n to the year of the dragonbike


----------



## oneofakind

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Wat happend to this trike n to the year of the dragonbike


This trike is in Colorado now and I dont know about The dragon bike..


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

oneofakind said:


>


Thanks for taking pic of my bike


----------



## oneofakind

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Thanks for taking pic of my bike


Coo no problem...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

oneofakind said:


> Coo no problem...


WERE U THE ONE WHO ALSO TO PIC OF MY LIL HOMEGIRL WITH THE BIKES IN VEGAS


----------



## oneofakind

TEAM HI POWER said:


> WERE U THE ONE WHO ALSO TO PIC OF MY LIL HOMEGIRL WITH THE BIKES IN VEGAS


Nah wasn't me..


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

oneofakind said:


> Nah wasn't me..


OK THANKS


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


oneofakind said:


>


----------



## oneofakind

..
ICED OUT...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## furby714

oneofakind said:


>


Dammm da color matches the wheels i got wa color is da if i can know so i can do sometng like da but differnt patterns


----------



## oneofakind

furby714 said:


> Dammm da color matches the wheels i got wa color is da if i can know so i can do sometng like da but differnt patterns


It was some extra paint we had laying around single stage hot pink with white pearl...


----------



## furby714

oneofakind said:


> It was some extra paint we had laying around single stage hot pink with white pearl...


Nice thnx for the info


----------



## BIG AL 310

oneofakind said:


>


THANKS ONCE AGAIN FOR THE PICTURES CAME OUT NICE...............


----------



## oneofakind

WHAT UP BIG AL ANYTIME BROTHA....MUCH LOVE BIG HOMIE....


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## lesstime

oneofakind said:


>


nice how much and whats sizes ?


----------



## oneofakind

lesstime said:


> nice how much and whats sizes ?


12x18..$15...20x30..$30..shipped


----------



## oneofakind

TTT....!!!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## BIG AL 310

oneofakind said:


>


looking good............


----------



## MR.559

oneofakind said:


>


rip


----------



## cone_weezy

MR.559 said:


> rip



what happen to the bike


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

MR.559 said:


> rip


----------



## 96tein

MR.559 said:


> rip


Are the plans you mentioned after vegas going into effect...?


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


>


THE BADDEST 16' STREET EVER BUILT...!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

oneofakind said:


> THE BADDEST 16' STREET EVER BUILT...!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

oneofakind said:


>


Thanks for the great pic bro. Keep doing what you love to do.


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## bullet one

oneofakind said:


>


Nice!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT for some nice pics...


----------



## oneofakind

TTT..


----------



## 96tein

John y'all should come out to the autorama this year bring all topdogs. Great weekend show. Check the post I started for info. Its in February


----------



## oneofakind

SO NEED TO TAKE SOME BIKE PICS.....TTT...2013


----------



## 96tein

oneofakind said:


> SO NEED TO TAKE SOME BIKE PICS.....TTT...2013


I agree what's good.


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

Took it out and cleaned it damn it was dirty...lol....


----------



## liljoker

oneofakind said:


> Took it out and cleaned it damn it was dirty...lol....


ttt whats up bro


----------



## Ciscos63ht

oneofakind said:


> Took it out and cleaned it damn it was dirty...lol....


looking good john :thumbsup:


----------



## Ciscos63ht

oneofakind said:


>


Ttt for my dog lil maldito


----------



## bullet one

oneofakind said:


> Took it out and cleaned it damn it was dirty...lol....


Looking good


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

Damn this page needs updates...LOL


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


>


Those are clean


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hmu onofakind


----------



## oneofakind

I WILL BE IN PHOENIX ARIZONA THURSDAY-SUNDAY WANNA TAKE SOME PICS OF BIKES OR PEDAL CARS HMU IF INTERESTED...


----------



## Lil Spanks

Im down


----------



## oneofakind

Lil Spanks said:


> Im down


PM ME UR # WILL HIT YOU UP SUN..ON MY WAY BACK...


----------



## Latin Luxury

can u pm me ur # thanks


----------



## MARINATE

Good talking to you bro


----------



## oneofakind

MARINATE said:


> Good talking to you bro


Like wise bro pm or text your address so I can that poster out to you...


----------



## 100spokedaytonman

1951 Schwinn.


----------



## oneofakind

TTT....


----------



## oneofakind

FROM MY TRIP TO AZ....


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

nice pics bro :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

X2 pics came out nice


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. HOWS THE TANK?


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Pure Lowridin

:thumbsup: I'm liking the purple one


----------



## oneofakind

TTT...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## haro amado

oneofakind said:


>


Nice


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


>




:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Clown Confusion

should do a shoot on me with all my bikes lol


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL MY LAYITLOW FATHERS ENJOY YOUR DAY.....!!!!


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL MY LAYITLOW FATHERS ENJOY YOUR DAY.....!!!!


You too John!!


----------



## oneofakind

TTT....


----------



## MARINATE

Ttt


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


>


John, I forgot.. Can you send me the posters or give them to me @ the LA show?


----------



## oneofakind

78mc said:


> John, I forgot.. Can you send me the posters or give them to me @ the LA show?


Yup i will be in la next weekend..


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> Yup i will be in la next weekend..


See you there..


----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


>


thats a great pics


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


>


your daughter bike is clean


----------



## oneofakind

DAMN I NEED TO START POSTING MORE PICS...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

oneofakind said:


>


Gonna need one like this but with updated pics, from this years supershow, if you get a chance thanks


----------



## oneofakind

TTT....


----------



## 78mc

I got my posters yesterday. Thanks again John...


----------



## cwplanet

TTT


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Nice pics bro. It was good chilling with u and top dogs bike club. See u guys in Vegas


----------



## CE 707

Nice pics


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## INKEDUP

WHO PLACED ON THE PEDAL CAR CATEGORY?


----------



## d1ulove2h8

INKEDUP said:


> WHO PLACED ON THE PEDAL CAR CATEGORY?


 I got 3rd. shaggy got 2nd and chop top got 1st. I left after that so I didn't see who else won the special awards


----------



## DVS

Are you really going to make me wait for that trike pic? You're kinda mean.


----------



## oneofakind

DVS said:


> Are you really going to make me wait for that trike pic? You're kinda mean.


Lol i honestly didnt get a pic of it and i dont know why..??


----------



## DVS

oneofakind said:


> Lol i honestly didnt get a pic of it and i dont know why..??


Did you see it though? We didn't.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Did u get a pic of widow maker


----------



## oneofakind

DVS said:


> Did you see it though? We didn't.


Yes i seen it clean


----------



## oneofakind

DVS said:


> Did you see it though? We didn't.


Heres a pic i took of it at another show still the same..


----------



## oneofakind

mr.widow-maker said:


> Did u get a pic of widow maker


I think so


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Very nice. I like the night pic


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## EL RAIDER

great pics homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Kidblack

go any pics of my pink one bro


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


> Heres a pic i took of it at another show still the same..


the murals on this one are tight I would have gave this one best murals


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## VENOM89

oneofakind said:


>


Thanks for taking pics of the bike...nice work


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

oneofakind said:


>


Thanks for the pic bro its sick


----------



## R0L0

oneofakind said:


>


1 of the baddest bikes I have seen in a long time!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

:h5:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

oneofakind said:


>


 nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## casper805

John this has been bugging me since Fresno do u know who took first in full 20"? And do u have a pic of it?


----------



## oneofakind

casper805 said:


> John this has been bugging me since Fresno do u know who took first in full 20"? And do u have a pic of it?


THIS IS THE BIKE..


----------



## SWAGON63

Nice pics who took first and second in full custom trikes


----------



## oneofakind

SWAGON63 said:


> Nice pics who took first and second in full custom trikes


FIRST PLACE FULL TRIKE








SECOND PLACE FULL TRIKE


----------



## SWAGON63

I think the niner bike had more mods and points then the Dallas bike but oh well my son was happy with 3rd thanks for the pics so when is the next show you guys headed to


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## 96tein

oneofakind said:


>


these came out hella dope


----------



## David831

Nice is it gonna come out in a mag


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice


----------



## CE 707

Nice pics


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Kidblack

oneofakind said:


>


how much for a cylinder like the one on this


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

oneofakind said:


>


clean little bike :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## ElGuerito

no down tube, bondo frame, sissy bar, handle bars and pedals wit gold trim, 1st bike i made and painted


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

oneofakind said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Living legend..


----------



## oneofakind

FREAKY TALES..


----------



## oneofakind

DR. FRANKENSTEIN..


----------



## Tin-Tin

those 3 are some of my fav. bikes bro.. GREAT SHOTS!


----------



## oneofakind

TTT..


----------



## 78mc

I need get some old school bikes like Schwinn bad, ET, Gold Rush together when you come over here.


----------



## oneofakind

78mc said:


> I need get some old school bikes like Schwinn bad, ET, Gold Rush together when you come over here.


I cant wait to get down there..


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> I cant wait to get down there..


Just let me know you want to come down? I'll see who I can get together... :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

TTT


----------



## MR.559

Big john it was cool chilling wit you on sunday


----------



## oneofakind

TTT..PICS COMIN SOON..


----------



## DVS

Did you make it to that show?


----------



## oneofakind

DVS said:


> Did you make it to that show?


NO IM IN RENO WILL BE IN AZ NEXT WEEKEND AND THERS A COUPLE SJOWS...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Wats up homie it was nice to meeting u ans hanging out with u for a lil very good people have a safe trip back home bro


----------



## DVS

oneofakind said:


> NO IM IN RENO WILL BE IN AZ NEXT WEEKEND AND THERS A COUPLE SJOWS...


Oh ok I thought you were going on a crazy mission and going from Reno to Mesa this weekend


----------



## oneofakind

DVS said:


> Oh ok I thought you were going on a crazy mission and going from Reno to Mesa this weekend


NAH SPLIT IN HALF NEED TO BE HOME FOR A COUPLE DAYS..


----------



## oneofakind

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Wats up homie it was nice to meeting u ans hanging out with u for a lil very good people have a safe trip back home bro


YEAH WAS COOL HOMIE..NICE MEETING ALL YOU GUYS TODAY...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## madrigalkustoms

Some real clean pc and bikes. Some great pics.


----------



## EVIL91

oneofakind said:


>


Bad ass pic thanks for rakeing the time to take the pics of my lil yogis moto bro and the pdc and the homies with the bika thanks


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

oneofakind said:


>


THANKS BRO IT CAME OUT BAD ASS


----------



## EVIL91

oneofakind said:


>


The sobrinas pdc looking bad ass


----------



## oneofakind

TTT..


----------



## Kiloz

Good photos


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## oneofakind

TTT


----------



## EVIL91

TTMFT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

oneofakind said:


> FREAKY TALES..


What's this one called?


----------



## cone_weezy

LINCOLNSAL said:


> What's this one called?


it above the pic puta


----------



## oneofakind

cone_weezy said:


> it above the pic puta[/QUOTe
> Hahahahaha


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

cone_weezy said:


> it above the pic puta


Oh shit I didn't see it lol


----------



## oneofakind

TTT...


----------



## ljlow82

oneofakind said:


>


nice pic homie what u use on your settings when taking these nice pics:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## 96tein

Dope


----------



## oneofakind

More pics com in soon...TTT...!!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## dave_st23




----------



## oneofakind

I'm headed to palms springs on monday and wanna shoot some bikes from the ie if anybody interested PM me see what we can work out..


----------



## oneofakind

TTT..


----------



## Kiloz

Keep up the good work! Great shots!


----------



## lowdude13

oneofakind said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc

Where's the pictures?


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

oneofakind said:


>


 good looking out bro!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Where is predator from?


----------



## oneofakind

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Where is predator from?


Legions Los Angeles


----------



## oneofakind

A FEW FROM LAST WEEK'S SHOW HANFORD CALI..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> A FEW FROM LAST WEEK'S SHOW HANFORD CALI..


That display is nice  and nice bike


----------



## CE 707

Great pics of the show


----------



## Amahury760

It was nice to finaly meet you and the homie from socios. Hope u guys had a safe drive back home, hope to see you guys again at Torres


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> Legions Los Angeles


Legions- is a state club now. No city,county,nor Cali or so Cali. Just California as one..


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

nice pics bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

oneofakind said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE PIC HOMIE


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

oneofakind said:


> Legions Los Angeles


Is he on here?


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Any pics from the viejitos bike at uniques?!?!


----------



## Kiloz

oneofakind said:


>


Dude your a beast at shooting bikes.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

Very nice pics bro.


----------



## INKEDUP

Pics looking good john! Nice seen you last weekend!


----------



## Predator1

Riverside Ca,


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## INKEDUP

Clean pics bro


----------



## DVS

Thanks for posting the Lil Tiger's


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Lil Spanks

oneofakind said:


>


OH SNAPP AWSOME PICS. . Didn't see the detailed ones. Lol. HOTTESS 12 " street out there. Lol


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


>


That looks like the sissy bar that was on Baby Steps...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## socios b.c. prez

oneofakind said:


>


Damn lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

oneofakind said:


>


Only time you'll see him next to his trike one last time lmaoooooo


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

GONNA BE IN THE RIVERSIDE AREA AND TUSTIN CA THIS WEEK GONNA DO A COUPLE SHOOTS MIGHT HAVE TIME FOR ANOTHER ONE ANY BODY INTERESTED..


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

oneofakind said:


> GONNA BE IN THE RIVERSIDE AREA AND TUSTIN CA THIS WEEK GONNA DO A COUPLE SHOOTS MIGHT HAVE TIME FOR ANOTHER ONE ANY BODY INTERESTED..


Damn I will be in bakersfield tomorrow how long you staying down here


----------



## oneofakind

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Damn I will be in bakersfield tomorrow how long you staying down here


MONDAY-WEDNSDAY


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

oneofakind said:


> MONDAY-WEDNSDAY


When will you be in tustin.?


----------



## oneofakind

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> When will you be in tustin.?


Tuesday Wednesday


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

oneofakind said:


> Tuesday Wednesday


Alright cool let me get your number


----------



## Lil Spanks

oneofakind said:


> GONNA BE IN THE RIVERSIDE AREA AND TUSTIN CA THIS WEEK GONNA DO A COUPLE SHOOTS MIGHT HAVE TIME FOR ANOTHER ONE ANY BODY INTERESTED..


I'm down


----------



## oneofakind

Lil Spanks said:


> I'm down


Done deal. ..


----------



## oneofakind

Had a couple good days in socal shot 6 bikes..will be coming back soon hopefully do some more..


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

oneofakind said:


> Had a couple good days in socal shot 6 bikes..will be coming back soon hopefully do some more..


Thanks for shooting both of my bikes John hopefully by the next time you come down the trike will have more done to it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> Had a couple good days in socal shot 6 bikes..will be coming back soon hopefully do some more..


 thank for coming down bro.


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> thank for coming down bro.


No problem thanks for the super big gulp...


----------



## johnnie65

What up John? U have any extra 12" parts for a Lil tiger, lmk thanks. I'm trying to build this bike for my daughter.


----------



## oneofakind

TTT..


----------



## oneofakind

Anybody on here know of any show bikes or pedal cars from Vegas I'm headed out there next week..


----------



## EL RAIDER

oneofakind said:


> Anybody on here know of any show bikes or pedal cars from Vegas I'm headed out there next week..


you just all over the place :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

EL RAIDER said:


> you just all over the place :thumbsup:


Was up Jesse Yup gotta chase the money..


----------



## EL RAIDER

oneofakind said:


> Was up Jesse Yup gotta chase the money..


true da homie how was Reno?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

oneofakind said:


> Anybody on here know of any show bikes or pedal cars from Vegas I'm headed out there next week..


If your near laughlin nv next weekend, there should be some nice bikes there at the tropicana.


----------



## oneofakind

TTT...


----------



## oneofakind

From my recent trip to Las Vegas...Ryders4life bike club..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

HEADED TO PALM SPRINGS FRIDAY ANY BODY DOWN FOR A PHOTOSHOOT..IN THE IE..PM ME


----------



## Est.1979

When u coming to bakersfield?


----------



## oneofakind

Est.1979 said:


> When u coming to bakersfield?


Driving thru there Friday if you have time pm me time maybe we can work something out..


----------



## Lil Spanks

you coming by again


----------



## oneofakind

Anybody in San Bernardino or riverside area ready for a photoshoot..PM me


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

TTT..


----------



## bullet one

TTT for d homie big John


----------



## oneofakind

TTT...


----------



## oneofakind

IM HEADED TO THE 805 FOR THE WEEK END CAN WAITING TO HOOK UP WITH A FEW HOMIES..


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> IM HEADED TO THE 805 FOR THE WEEK END CAN WAITING TO HOOK UP WITH A FEW HOMIES..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Omobc

oneofakind said:


> IM HEADED TO THE 805 FOR THE WEEK END CAN WAITING TO HOOK UP WITH A FEW HOMIES..


the only show going in in the 805 this weekend is in Santa Paula


----------



## oneofakind

TTT..


----------



## oneofakind

SEE E VERY ONE IN VEGAS THIS WEEK END CANT WAIT TO KICK IT WITH THE HOMIES AND HOPEFULLY MEET SOME NEW ONES..IF I HAVE MET YOU FEEL FREE TO SAY WAS UP..


----------



## RUBIO1987

oneofakind said:


> SEE E VERY ONE IN VEGAS THIS WEEK END CANT WAIT TO KICK IT WITH THE HOMIES AND HOPEFULLY MEET SOME NEW ONES..IF I HAVE MET YOU FEEL FREE TO SAY WAS UP..


What's good?? Any pics from Vegas??


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## RUBIO1987

oneofakind said:


>


How did u knw it was me??


----------



## oneofakind

I KNOW EVERYTHING..LOL..


----------



## 96tein

oneofakind said:


> I KNOW EVERYTHING..LOL..


hahahs


----------



## RUBIO1987

oneofakind said:


> I KNOW EVERYTHING..LOL..


Hahaha GREAT PICS THANKS!!!


----------



## oneofakind

RUBIO1987 said:


> Hahaha GREAT PICS THANKS!!!


Thanks bro..it was good meeting you at the end of the show..bike is so bad ass I really wanted to steal it..lol


----------



## RUBIO1987

Nice meeting u to bro!! Did u take any up close shots?


----------



## dark angel 2011

any pictures one venom with his new rims


----------



## cone_weezy

dark angel 2011 said:


> any pictures one venom with his new rims


----------



## dark angel 2011

THANKS THOSE RIMS ARE BAD ASS


----------



## cwplanet

Nice pics like always


----------



## RUBIO1987

Hey bro you dnt have any stickers of ur logo?


----------



## oneofakind

RUBIO1987 said:


> Hey bro you dnt have any stickers of ur logo?


I'm getting some made as we speak..


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

oneofakind said:


> I'm getting some made as we speak..


:thumbsup:


----------



## D.Griego

oneofakind said:


> I'm getting some made as we speak..


:thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

What about those pictures from that day you came by


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

TTT


----------



## DVS

Nice. Just looked at the pictures with Dom next to me and he kept saying "Stoney's bike, Stoney's bike, my stroller, tio J's bike and truck. lol


----------

